# ISPConfig3: Mailkonten



## wiseguy (29. Dez. 2008)

Hallo,

auf meinem *ISPConfog3* (*debian etch* System) hab ich diverse *Mailkonten* angelegt. Ich habe nun verscht diese abzurufen. Das Abrufen schlug fehl. Sowohl mit *IMAP* als auch mit *POP3*.

Als *Benutzernamen* zum Anmelden am POP3 bzw. IMAP Server (=direkt die Domain meines Hosts) hab ich einmal *client1_user* und auch mal *user@domain.de* (für beispielsweise die Mailadresse user@domain.de) versucht (und jeweils das fürs Mailkonto festgelegte Passwort). Leider ohne Erfolg.

Ich verwende Thunderbird und das sind die Fehlermeldungen, die mir das Thunderbird ausgibt:

*POP3:*
user@domain.de: "*Fehler beim senden des Passworts. Der Mail-Server domain.de antwortete: Maildir invalid (no 'cur' directory)*"

client1_user: "*Fehler beim senden des Passworts. Der Mail-Server domain.de antwortete: Login failed.*"
*
IMAP:*
user@domain.de: "*Der aktuelle Befehl war nicht erfolgreich. Der Mail-Server antwortete: Unable to open this mailbox*"

client1_user: "*Login auf dem Server domain.de fehlgeschlagen.*"

Daher gehe ich mal davon aus, dass tatsächlich der Benutzername gleich der kompletten mailadresse ist. Und das die Anmeldung grundsätzlich geklappt hat.

Ich habe leider in der *error.log* und auch in keiner anderen log Datei des client1 (desen Mailbox das ist) eine Meldung gesehen. Auch habe ich die Mailpostfächer, die es ja teoretisch irgendwo geben müsste, nicht im System gefunden.

Also entweder mach ich da irgendwas falsch, oder hab ich irgendwas vergessen oder irgendwas ist an meiner Konfiguration nicht in ordnung.


----------



## Till (29. Dez. 2008)

In ISPConfig ist der mail Username immer gleich der Emailadresse.

Dem Fehler nach scheint die Mailbox nicht richtig angelegt zu sein, vermutlich ist ISPConfig auf dem Server nicht richtig installiert oder Du hast irgend was umkonfiguriert wie den Pfad der Mailuser geändert oder so.


----------



## wiseguy (29. Dez. 2008)

Also dann muss ein Fehler in der Installationsroutine oder so vorliegen. Denn ich habe mich exakt an die INSTALL_DEBIAN_4.0 gehalten. Im ISPConfig hab ich Systemtechnisch nichts geändert (Keine Pfade etc. angepaßt, sondern nur Clients, Sites, Maildomains, Mailkonten, etc. ohne weitere Zusätze also nur mit den nötigsten Pflicht-Informationen)

Aber ich werde dann wohl noch einmal alles neu installieren...


----------



## Till (29. Dez. 2008)

> Also dann muss ein Fehler in der Installationsroutine oder so vorliegen.


Davon gehe ich nicht aus. Ich habe es gestern exakt nach der Anleitung auf debian 4 installiert und in den Tagen davor auch mehrmals. Hat jeweils alles funktioniert und die Mailkonten werden korrekt angelegt.

Du kannst ja ansonsten auch das vmware image zum Testen nehmen.


----------



## wiseguy (29. Dez. 2008)

Bind grad bei einer Neuinstallation. Die einzige Sache, die mir grad aufgefallen ist:


> Continue installing libc-client without Maildir support?


Standard Antwort: YES

Da du mal gesagt hast, wenn in der Installationsroutine nichts extra angegeben ist, soll man standard wählen.

Na gut ich werd gleich sehn, obs geht - is mir nur grad aufgefallen ;-)


----------



## Till (29. Dez. 2008)

"Yes" ist auch die korrekte Antwort auf die Frage!


----------



## wiseguy (29. Dez. 2008)

Kannst du mir sagen, wie ich der Reihe nach vorgehen muss, wenn ich ein Mailkonto einrichten will, was ich per IMAP bzw. POP3 (beides soll gleichwertig möglich sein) abrufen kann?

Ausgangspunkt ist ein frisch installierter debian etch Server mit unbenutzetm ISPConfig3 (also ebenfalls frisch installiert).

Ich bin da jetzt wiefolgt vorgegangen (aber ich kann mich dennoch nicht einloggen):

Client angelegt
Registrierkarte "Client" -> "Add new Record"
Contakt Name: "Test Benutzer"
Username: "client1"
Password:"password"
"Save"

Email Domain angelegt
Registrierarte "Email" -> "Add new Domain"
Client: "client1"
Domain: meinedomain.de (ist die Domain des Servers selbst)
Spamfilter: "Normal"
"Save"

Emailbox angelegt
Registrierkarte "Email" -> "Email Mailbox" -> "Add new Mailbox"
Email: "info"
Password: "password"
Spamfilter: "Normal"
"Save"

Jetzt wollte ich mit Thunderbird per IMAP drauf zugreifen:

Servername: meinedomain.de
Benutzername: info@meinedomain.de
Password: password
Dann kommen die oben genannten Fehlermeldungen.

Loginname für Thunderbird ist dann also info@meindeomain.de@meinedomain.de


----------



## Till (29. Dez. 2008)

> Loginname für Thunderbird ist dann also info@meindeomain.de@meinedomain.de


Nein. Der Loginname ist info@meinedomain.de


----------



## wiseguy (29. Dez. 2008)

Also ich habe folgende zwei Möglichkeiten bzgl. Login Daten ausprobiert:
Benutzername: *info*

thunderbird-konfiguration.JPG

thunderbird-pw Abfrage.JPG (Jetzt zeigt Thunderbird die Meldung:"Bitte geben Sie ihr Passwort ein für: *info@ebs.de*")


Benutzername: *info@ebs.de*

thunderbird-konfiguration2.JPG

thunderbird-pw Abfrage2.JPG (Jetzt zeigt Thunderbird die Meldung: "Bitte geben Sie ihr Passwort ein für: *info@ebs.de@ebs.de*")

Mit beiden Varianten bekomme ich keinen Login :-(


----------



## Till (30. Dez. 2008)

Ich habe gerade nochmal alles auf der Demo VM getestet und es funktioniert einwandfrei. Ein Fehler in ISPConfig ist also nicht sehr wahrscheinlich, ich denke es liegt an der Konfiguration Deines Servers. Und Du hast wirklich ein absolut "sauberes" Debian als Grundlage aufgesetzt, slo auf basis der ebian CD oder war auf deinem system vorher schon ein anderes mail system oder Controlpanel konfiguriert.


----------



## wiseguy (31. Dez. 2008)

Ich kann nicht sagen ob das das Debian einer Debian CD ist. Es ist ein Grundsystem, welches ich erstmal nicht beeinflussen kann.

Was könnten denn die Punkte sein? Ich kenne mich mit der Konfiguration von Mailboxen nicht weiter aus. Aber vielelicht kannst du mir sagen, welche Punkte wichtig wären und welche ich überprüfen kann.

Soweit ich also vermute sind die mailboxes ja */var/vmail/DOMAINNAME/USERNAME/...*
Darin ist bis jetzt nur ein Ordner .Trash enthalten.
Zudem sehe ich aber auch noch einen Ordner */var/vmail/USERNAME*, der aber leer ist.

die Mailadresse ist also *USERNAME@DOMAINNAME*

Ich hab grad doch Nachrichten in Logfiles gefunden - bin nämlich jetzt auch mal auf die Idee gekommen direkt im ISPConfig unter Monitor mal die Logfiles zu checken ;-)
Mail-Error Log:


> Dec 31 00:53:20 ebs postfix/smtp[10585]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
> Dec 31 00:53:21 ebs postfix/qmgr[10583]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
> Dec 31 00:53:42 ebs postfix/trivial-rewrite[10600]: fatal: proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem


Eben hatte ich noch Mail Log logfiles. Aber ich hab zwischendrinn auf die Mail Error Logfiles geschaut und als ich wieder zu den Mail Logs wechselte waren alle Mail logs weg. Die kamen auch jetzt nicht mehr wieder :-(

Leider scheinen auch Weiterleitungen nicht so zu funktionieren - die eingerichtete Weiterleitung auf die selbe Mailadresse (also info@ebs.de) zeigt keine Wirkung: Wenn ich eine Mail an info@ebs.de schreibe kommt sie nirgends an, wo ich sie finden kann :-(


----------



## Till (31. Dez. 2008)

Wie es aussieht geht das Ganze Mail System nicht, da der Zugriff auf mysql Probleme macht. Schalte doch mal Logging in mysql an und sieh Dir dann das mysql Log an.

Zu dem mail log, die dazeien liegen in /var/log, am Besten also immer auf der Shell in die Log dateien sehen, da die Log Ansicht in ISPConfig nur alle 5 Minuten aktualisiert wird.


----------



## wiseguy (31. Dez. 2008)

Da in der Anleitung INSTALL_DEBIAN_4.0 nicht steht, dass man vor der ganzen Installation ein *apt-get upgrade* bzw. *apt-get dist-upgrade* machen soll (ich das aber IMMER vorher gemacht hatte), hab ich das jetzt mal weg gelassen. Nach der Installation bekam ich im *ISPConfig 3* die Meldung, dass das System nicht aktuell ist:

```
warning:
 One or more Components needs a update
```
Deshlab hab ich das nachträglich durchgeführt (zuerst nur *apt-get upgrade* und nachdem die Meldung auch nach 10 Min. Wartezeit nicht wegging, hab ich nochmal ein *apt-get dist-upgrade* laufen lassen). Aber nun ist die Meldung immer noch da. Wenn ich auf "*more*" gehe, bekomme ich folgenden Log Auszug:


> Reading package lists...
> Building dependency tree...
> The following NEW packages will be installed:
> openssh-blacklist
> ...


Jetzt hab ich grad nochmal neu installiert - diesmal werd ich nochmal mit dem dist-upgrade davor installieren.

Das System ist übrigens nach Aussage meines Hosters ein Debian System, wie es von dr CD kommen würde - also keine voreingestellte Mail oder IMAP oder sonstwas konfiguration.

Da es evtl. auch mit diesem Problem zusammen hängen könnte installier ich das System einfach nochmal und poste beim Wiederauftreten hier nochmal die Logfiles bzw. sag bescheid, wenn sich das Problem dadurch erledigt hat.


----------



## wiseguy (31. Dez. 2008)

So, hab was gefuden, aber das müsste denoch ein Fehler in der Installation von ISPConfig sein:


> Dec 31 16:11:17 ebs postfix/proxymap[3966]: warning: connect to mysql server 127.0.0.1: Access denied for user '*ispconfig*'@'ebs.de' (using password: YES)


Diesen Nutzer gibt es nämlich nicht für ebs.de. Hab ich jetzt angelegt.

Desweiteren hab ich in Mail-Queue folgendes gefunden:


> Data from: 2008-12-31 16:20
> -Queue ID- --Size-- ----Arrival Time---- -Sender/Recipient-------
> E7C1F6A4CC2 374 Wed Dec 31 16:02:18 www-data@ebs.de
> (lost connection with 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1] while receiving the initial server greeting)
> ...


Da sollte doch nicht die IP des localhosts auftreten oder? Wie beheb ich das?


----------



## planet_fox (31. Dez. 2008)

Poste mail deine postfix config bitte


----------



## wiseguy (31. Dez. 2008)

```
ebs:~# cat /etc/postfix/main.cf
# See /usr/share/postfix/main.cf.dist for a commented, more complete version


# Debian specific:  Specifying a file name will cause the first
# line of that file to be used as the name.  The Debian default
# is /etc/mailname.
#myorigin = /etc/mailname

smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name (Debian/GNU)
biff = no

# appending .domain is the MUA's job.
append_dot_mydomain = no

# Uncomment the next line to generate "delayed mail" warnings
#delay_warning_time = 4h

# TLS parameters
smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.cert
smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.key
smtpd_use_tls = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${queue_directory}/smtpd_scache
smtp_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${queue_directory}/smtp_scache

# See /usr/share/doc/postfix/TLS_README.gz in the postfix-doc package for
# information on enabling SSL in the smtp client.

myhostname = ebs.de
alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases
alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases
myorigin = /etc/mailname
mydestination = ebs.de, localhost, localhost.localdomain
relayhost =
mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8
mailbox_size_limit = 0
recipient_delimiter = +
inet_interfaces = all
virtual_alias_domains =
virtual_alias_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_forwardings.cf, mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_email2email.cf
virtual_mailbox_domains = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf
virtual_mailbox_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_mailboxes.cf
virtual_mailbox_base = /var/vmail
virtual_uid_maps = static:5000
virtual_gid_maps = static:5000
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, check_recipient_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_recipient.cf, reject_unauth_destination
smtpd_tls_security_level = may
transport_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_transports.cf
relay_domains = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf
virtual_create_maildirsize = yes
virtual_mailbox_extended = yes
virtual_mailbox_limit_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_mailbox_limit_maps.cf
virtual_mailbox_limit_override = yes
virtual_maildir_limit_message = "The user you are trying to reach is over quota."
virtual_overquota_bounce = yes
proxy_read_maps = $local_recipient_maps $mydestination $virtual_alias_maps $virtual_alias_domains $virtual_mailbox_maps $virtual_mailbox_domains $relay_recipient_maps $relay_domains $canonical_maps $sender_canonical_maps $recipient_canonical_maps $relocated_maps $transport_maps $mynetworks $virtual_mailbox_limit_maps
smtpd_sender_restrictions = check_sender_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_sender.cf
smtpd_client_restrictions = check_client_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_client.cf
maildrop_destination_concurrency_limit = 1
maildrop_destination_recipient_limit = 1
virtual_transport = maildrop
header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/header_checks
mime_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/mime_header_checks
nested_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/nested_header_checks
body_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/body_checks
content_filter = amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024
receive_override_options = no_address_mappings
```


----------



## Till (2. Jan. 2009)

Ich vermute mal, dass Dein mySQL Server keine Verbindungen von der Domain ebs.de zulässt. Es wäre besser gewesen wenn Du dem Vorschlag des Installers gefolgt wärst und localhost genommen hättest.

Am einfachsten deinstallierst Du ISPConfig 3 nochmal und installierst es neu und gibst beim mysql Server localhost an.


----------



## wiseguy (2. Jan. 2009)

Was aber verwunderlich ist, weil ich localhost als MySQL Server angegeben hab (also ich hab einfach das, was vorgeschlagen wurde, akzeptiert)


----------



## Till (2. Jan. 2009)

Ist das a) ein singleserver oder b) multiserver setup? Webb b), ist dann ebs.de der master Server.


----------



## wiseguy (2. Jan. 2009)

Es ist ein Singleserver und auch als solcher konfiguriert (bzw. es gibt da ja nichts beim Setup selbst entsprechend einzurichten. Ich hab halt standard Setup durchgeführt). Die zwei Server werden einzeln verwaltet, da mir das Konfiguriern mit einem Server zu unsicher ist - dann sind bei einem Fehler immer gleich beide betroffen und ich dachte das das Mail Problem evtl auch damit zusammen hängt.

ebs.de ist der "master" Server, also der server, auf dem das ISPConfig installiert ist heißt ebs.de

Allerdings klappt es ja auch mit einer anderen zweiten Domain die auf diesen Server zeigt nicht...


----------



## Till (2. Jan. 2009)

Wenn das ein single Server system ist gibt es keinen master Server, Du hast das also vermutlich falsch konfiguriert. Einen single server installierst Du im standard Modus, dann wird auch nicht nach einem master Server gefragt und die Domain des mysql Servers ist localhost.


----------



## wiseguy (2. Jan. 2009)

Ich hatte keinen master Server. In der Installation hatte ich das ISPConfig genau wie du es eben beschrieben hast installiert: Ich hatte standard gewählt und als MySQL Server die Standardvorgabe "localhost" akzeptiert.

Ich werde jetzt aber trotzdem den Server nocheinmal komplett neu installeren und für eine ISPConfig3 Installation vorbereiten. Damit du evtl. Fehler direkt nachvollziehen kannst bzw. siehst, was die Ausgaben waren, werde ich das hier bestmöglich dokumentieren. Ich werde dafür aber einige Posts brauchen, da ich nicht so viel Text auf einmal in ein Post packen kann ;-)

Ich führe noch mal Schritt für Schritt die komplette Installation des einen Servers (ebs.de) aus:

*Debian etch* Standard (bei mir, da es ein vServer ist, einfaches zurücksetzen. Nach Aussage meines Hosters ist das eine Neuinstallation wie mit der Debian CD)
Root Passwort ändern
sshd *Port ändern*
*ssh neustarten*


```
ebs:~# [B]echo ebs.de > /etc/hostname[/B]
```

*/etc/hosts* anpassen
*/etc/apt/source.list* anpassen


```
ebs:~# [B]apt-get update[/B]
Get:1 http://ftp.debian.org etch Release.gpg [386B]
Get:2 http://volatile.debian.org etch/volatile Release.gpg [189B]
Get:3 http://ftp.debian.org etch Release [58.2kB]
Get:4 http://volatile.debian.org etch/volatile Release [40.7kB]
Ign http://ftp.debian.org etch/main Packages/DiffIndex
Get:5 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main Packages [5620kB]
Get:6 http://volatile.debian.org etch/volatile/main Packages [7110B]
Get:7 http://volatile.debian.org etch/volatile/contrib Packages [513B]
Get:8 http://volatile.debian.org etch/volatile/non-free Packages [20B]
Fetched 5727kB in 17s (334kB/s)
Reading package lists... Done
```



```
ebs:~# [B]apt-get dist-upgrade[/B]
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree... Done
Calculating upgrade... Done
The following NEW packages will be installed:
  openssh-blacklist
The following packages will be upgraded:
  cpio debconf debconf-i18n dpkg dselect initscripts libc6 libgnutls13
  libkrb53 libssl0.9.8 openssh-client openssh-server perl-base ssh sysv-rc
  sysvinit sysvinit-utils tzdata
18 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
Need to get 15.6MB of archives.
After unpacking 3592kB of additional disk space will be used.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? [B]y[/B]
Get:1 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main dpkg 1.13.26 [2034kB]
Get:2 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main perl-base 5.8.8-7etch4 [762kB]
Get:3 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main tzdata 2008e-1etch3 [353kB]
Get:4 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libc6 2.3.6.ds1-13etch8 [4745kB]
Get:5 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main sysvinit 2.86.ds1-38+etchnhalf.1 [108kB]
Get:6 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main sysvinit-utils 2.86.ds1-38+etchnhalf.1 [65.7kB]
Get:7 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main debconf-i18n 1.5.11etch2 [152kB]
Get:8 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main debconf 1.5.11etch2 [147kB]
Get:9 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main initscripts 2.86.ds1-38+etchnhalf.1 [59.7kB]
Get:10 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main sysv-rc 2.86.ds1-38+etchnhalf.1 [56.2kB]
Get:11 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main cpio 2.6-18.1+etch1 [132kB]
Get:12 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libgnutls13 1.4.4-3+etch1 [282kB]
Get:13 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libssl0.9.8 0.9.8c-4etch3 [2717kB]
Get:14 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main dselect 1.13.26 [528kB]
Get:15 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libkrb53 1.4.4-7etch6 [408kB]
Get:16 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main openssh-blacklist 0.1.1 [2122kB]
Get:17 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main openssh-server 1:4.3p2-9etch3 [224kB]
Get:18 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main openssh-client 1:4.3p2-9etch3 [660kB]
Get:19 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main ssh 1:4.3p2-9etch3 [1052B]
Fetched 15.6MB in 16s (939kB/s)
Preconfiguring packages ...
(Reading database ... 7266 files and directories currently installed.)
Preparing to replace dpkg 1.13.25 (using .../archives/dpkg_1.13.26_i386.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement dpkg ...
Setting up dpkg (1.13.26) ...
Installing new version of config file /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg ...
    
(Reading database ... 7266 files and directories currently installed.)
Preparing to replace perl-base 5.8.8-7etch1 (using .../perl-base_5.8.8-7etch4_i386.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement perl-base ...
Setting up perl-base (5.8.8-7etch4) ...
(Reading database ... 7266 files and directories currently installed.)
Preparing to replace tzdata 2007j-1etch1 (using .../tzdata_2008e-1etch3_all.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement tzdata ...
Setting up tzdata (2008e-1etch3) ...
Running 'tzconfig' to set this system's timezone.
Your current time zone is set to Unknown
Do you want to change that? [n]: y
    
Please enter the number of the geographic area in which you live:
    
    
        1) Africa                       7) Australia
    
        2) America                      8) Europe
    
        3) US time zones                9) Indian Ocean
    
        4) Canada time zones            10) Pacific Ocean
    
        5) Asia                         11) Use System V style time zones
    
        6) Atlantic Ocean               12) None of the above
    
    
Then you will be shown a list of cities which represent the time zone
in which they are located. You should choose a city in your time zone.
    
Number: 8
    
Amsterdam Andorra Athens Belfast Belgrade Berlin Bratislava Brussels
Bucharest Budapest Chisinau Copenhagen Dublin Gibraltar Guernsey Helsinki
Isle_of_Man Istanbul Jersey Kaliningrad Kiev Lisbon Ljubljana London
Luxembourg Madrid Malta Mariehamn Minsk Monaco Moscow Nicosia Oslo Paris
Podgorica Prague Riga Rome Samara San_Marino Sarajevo Simferopol Skopje
Sofia Stockholm Tallinn Tirane Tiraspol Uzhgorod Vaduz Vatican Vienna
Vilnius Volgograd Warsaw Zagreb Zaporozhye Zurich
    
Please enter the name of one of these cities or zones
You just need to type enough letters to resolve ambiguities
Press Enter to view all of them again
Name: [] Berlin
Your default time zone is set to 'Europe/Berlin'.
Local time is now:      Fri Jan  2 22:10:21 CET 2009.
Universal Time is now:  Fri Jan  2 21:10:21 UTC 2009.
    
(Reading database ... 7278 files and directories currently installed.)
Preparing to replace libc6 2.3.6.ds1-13etch5 (using .../libc6_2.3.6.ds1-13etch8_i386.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement libc6 ...
Setting up libc6 (2.3.6.ds1-13etch8) ...
    
(Reading database ... 7280 files and directories currently installed.)
Preparing to replace sysvinit 2.86.ds1-38 (using .../sysvinit_2.86.ds1-38+etchnhalf.1_i386.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement sysvinit ...
Setting up sysvinit (2.86.ds1-38+etchnhalf.1) ...
sysvinit: creating /dev/initctl
init: timeout opening/writing control channel /dev/initctl
    
(Reading database ... 7280 files and directories currently installed.)
Preparing to replace sysvinit-utils 2.86.ds1-38 (using .../sysvinit-utils_2.86.ds1-38+etchnhalf.1_i386.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement sysvinit-utils ...
Setting up sysvinit-utils (2.86.ds1-38+etchnhalf.1) ...
(Reading database ... 7280 files and directories currently installed.)
Preparing to replace debconf-i18n 1.5.11etch1 (using .../debconf-i18n_1.5.11etch2_all.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement debconf-i18n ...
Preparing to replace debconf 1.5.11etch1 (using .../debconf_1.5.11etch2_all.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement debconf ...
Preparing to replace initscripts 2.86.ds1-38 (using .../initscripts_2.86.ds1-38+etchnhalf.1_i386.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement initscripts ...
Setting up initscripts (2.86.ds1-38+etchnhalf.1) ...
    
(Reading database ... 7280 files and directories currently installed.)
Preparing to replace sysv-rc 2.86.ds1-38 (using .../sysv-rc_2.86.ds1-38+etchnhalf.1_all.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement sysv-rc ...
Setting up sysv-rc (2.86.ds1-38+etchnhalf.1) ...
(Reading database ... 7280 files and directories currently installed.)
Preparing to replace cpio 2.6-18 (using .../cpio_2.6-18.1+etch1_i386.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement cpio ...
Preparing to replace libgnutls13 1.4.4-3 (using .../libgnutls13_1.4.4-3+etch1_i386.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement libgnutls13 ...
Preparing to replace libssl0.9.8 0.9.8c-4etch1 (using .../libssl0.9.8_0.9.8c-4etch3_i386.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement libssl0.9.8 ...
Preparing to replace dselect 1.13.25 (using .../dselect_1.13.26_i386.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement dselect ...
Preparing to replace libkrb53 1.4.4-7etch4 (using .../libkrb53_1.4.4-7etch6_i386.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement libkrb53 ...
Selecting previously deselected package openssh-blacklist.
Unpacking openssh-blacklist (from .../openssh-blacklist_0.1.1_all.deb) ...
Preparing to replace openssh-server 1:4.3p2-9 (using .../openssh-server_1%3a4.3p2-9etch3_i386.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement openssh-server ...
Preparing to replace openssh-client 1:4.3p2-9 (using .../openssh-client_1%3a4.3p2-9etch3_i386.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement openssh-client ...
Preparing to replace ssh 1:4.3p2-9 (using .../ssh_1%3a4.3p2-9etch3_all.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement ssh ...
Setting up cpio (2.6-18.1+etch1) ...
    
Setting up libgnutls13 (1.4.4-3+etch1) ...
    
Setting up dselect (1.13.26) ...
Setting up libkrb53 (1.4.4-7etch6) ...
    
Setting up openssh-blacklist (0.1.1) ...
Setting up debconf-i18n (1.5.11etch2) ...
Setting up debconf (1.5.11etch2) ...
    
Setting up libssl0.9.8 (0.9.8c-4etch3) ...
Checking for services that may need to be restarted...done.
Checking init scripts...
Nothing to restart.
    
Setting up openssh-client (4.3p2-9etch3) ...
    
Setting up openssh-server (4.3p2-9etch3) ...
Creating SSH2 RSA key; this may take some time ...
Creating SSH2 DSA key; this may take some time ...
Restarting OpenBSD Secure Shell server: sshd.
    
Setting up ssh (4.3p2-9etch3) ...
```


----------



## wiseguy (2. Jan. 2009)

```
ebs:~# [B]apt-get install postfix postfix-mysql postfix-doc mysql-client mysql-server courier-authdaemon courier-authlib-mysql courier-pop courier-pop-ssl courier-imap courier-imap-ssl libsasl2 libsasl2-modules libsasl2-modules-sql sasl2-bin libpam-mysql openssl courier-maildrop getmail4 ntp ntpdate rkhunter binutils[/B]
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree... Done
libsasl2 is already the newest version.
The following extra packages will be installed:
  courier-authlib courier-authlib-userdb courier-base courier-ssl file
  libdbd-mysql-perl libdbi-perl libfam0 libltdl3 libmagic1 libmysqlclient15off
  libnet-daemon-perl libpcre3 libplrpc-perl libpq4 libsqlite0 mime-support
  mysql-client-5.0 mysql-common mysql-server-5.0 perl perl-modules psmisc
  python python-minimal python-support python2.4 python2.4-minimal ssl-cert
Suggested packages:
  binutils-doc courier-doc imap-client mail-reader dbishell
  libcompress-zlib-perl libsasl2-modules-otp libsasl2-modules-ldap
  libsasl2-modules-gssapi-mit tinyca ntp-doc ca-certificates
  libterm-readline-gnu-perl libterm-readline-perl-perl procmail postfix-pgsql
  postfix-ldap postfix-pcre resolvconf postfix-cdb python-doc python-tk
  python-profiler python2.4-doc
Recommended packages:
  fam mailx perl-doc libmd5-perl
The following NEW packages will be installed:
  binutils courier-authdaemon courier-authlib courier-authlib-mysql
  courier-authlib-userdb courier-base courier-imap courier-imap-ssl
  courier-maildrop courier-pop courier-pop-ssl courier-ssl file getmail4
  libdbd-mysql-perl libdbi-perl libfam0 libltdl3 libmagic1 libmysqlclient15off
  libnet-daemon-perl libpam-mysql libpcre3 libplrpc-perl libpq4
  libsasl2-modules libsasl2-modules-sql libsqlite0 mime-support mysql-client
  mysql-client-5.0 mysql-common mysql-server mysql-server-5.0 ntp ntpdate
  openssl perl perl-modules postfix postfix-doc postfix-mysql psmisc python
  python-minimal python-support python2.4 python2.4-minimal rkhunter sasl2-bin
  ssl-cert
0 upgraded, 51 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
Need to get 55.1MB of archives.
After unpacking 159MB of additional disk space will be used.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? [B]y[/B]
Get:1 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libsqlite0 2.8.17-2 [181kB]
Get:2 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main mysql-common 5.0.32-7etch8 [54.5kB]
Get:3 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main perl-modules 5.8.8-7etch4 [2317kB]
Get:4 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main perl 5.8.8-7etch4 [3589kB]
Get:5 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libnet-daemon-perl 0.38-1.1 [45.8kB]
Get:6 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libplrpc-perl 0.2017-1.1 [34.9kB]
Get:7 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libdbi-perl 1.53-1etch1 [676kB]
Get:8 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libmysqlclient15off 5.0.32-7etch8 [1793kB]
Get:9 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libdbd-mysql-perl 3.0008-1 [140kB]
Get:10 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main mysql-client-5.0 5.0.32-7etch8 [7199kB]
Get:11 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main psmisc 22.3-1 [80.1kB]
Get:12 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main mysql-server-5.0 5.0.32-7etch8 [25.2MB]
Get:13 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libmagic1 4.17-5etch3 [275kB]
Get:14 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main file 4.17-5etch3 [31.9kB]
Get:15 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libpcre3 6.7+7.4-4 [197kB]
Get:16 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main mime-support 3.39-1 [30.9kB]
Get:17 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main python2.4-minimal 2.4.4-3+etch2 [902kB]
Get:18 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main python2.4 2.4.4-3+etch2 [2851kB]
Get:19 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main python-minimal 2.4.4-2 [12.2kB]
Get:20 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main python 2.4.4-2 [141kB]
Get:21 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main python-support 0.5.6 [23.9kB]
Get:22 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main binutils 2.17-3 [2605kB]
Get:23 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libltdl3 1.5.22-4 [169kB]
Get:24 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main courier-authlib 0.58-4 [76.3kB]
Get:25 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main courier-authdaemon 0.58-4 [6550B]
Get:26 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main courier-authlib-mysql 0.58-4 [18.2kB]
Get:27 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main courier-authlib-userdb 0.58-4 [33.4kB]
Get:28 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libfam0 2.7.0-12 [27.8kB]
Get:29 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main courier-base 0.53.3-5 [220kB]
Get:30 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main openssl 0.9.8c-4etch3 [1001kB]
Get:31 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main ssl-cert 1.0.14 [11.1kB]
Get:32 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main postfix 2.3.8-2+etch1 [1090kB]
Get:33 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main courier-maildrop 0.53.3-5 [943kB]
Get:34 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main courier-pop 0.53.3-5 [48.5kB]
Get:35 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main courier-ssl 0.53.3-5 [213kB]
Get:36 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main courier-pop-ssl 0.53.3-5 [22.7kB]
Get:37 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main getmail4 4.6.5-1 [142kB]
Get:38 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libpq4 8.1.15-0etch1 [290kB]
Get:39 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libsasl2-modules 2.1.22.dfsg1-8 [147kB]
Get:40 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libsasl2-modules-sql 2.1.22.dfsg1-8 [61.1kB]
Get:41 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main mysql-client 5.0.32-7etch8 [46.1kB]
Get:42 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main mysql-server 5.0.32-7etch8 [48.1kB]
Get:43 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main ntp 1:4.2.2.p4+dfsg-2 [330kB]
Get:44 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main ntpdate 1:4.2.2.p4+dfsg-2 [57.7kB]
Get:45 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main rkhunter 1.2.9-2 [135kB]
Get:46 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main sasl2-bin 2.1.22.dfsg1-8 [124kB]
Get:47 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main courier-imap 4.1.1.20060828-5 [580kB]
Get:48 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main courier-imap-ssl 4.1.1.20060828-5 [23.0kB]
Get:49 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libpam-mysql 0.6.2-1 [21.5kB]
Get:50 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main postfix-doc 2.3.8-2+etch1 [785kB]
Get:51 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main postfix-mysql 2.3.8-2+etch1 [38.8kB]
Fetched 55.1MB in 20s (2741kB/s)
Extracting templates from packages: 100%
Preconfiguring packages ...
```
Create directories for web-based administration ? <-- *No*
General type of configuration? <-- *Internet site*
Mail name? <-- *ebs.de*
SSL certificate required <-- *Ok*


----------



## wiseguy (2. Jan. 2009)

Teil 1:

```
Selecting previously deselected package libsqlite0.
(Reading database ... 7289 files and directories currently installed.)
Unpacking libsqlite0 (from .../libsqlite0_2.8.17-2_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package mysql-common.
Unpacking mysql-common (from .../mysql-common_5.0.32-7etch8_all.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package perl-modules.
Unpacking perl-modules (from .../perl-modules_5.8.8-7etch4_all.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package perl.
Unpacking perl (from .../perl_5.8.8-7etch4_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libnet-daemon-perl.
Unpacking libnet-daemon-perl (from .../libnet-daemon-perl_0.38-1.1_all.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libplrpc-perl.
Unpacking libplrpc-perl (from .../libplrpc-perl_0.2017-1.1_all.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libdbi-perl.
Unpacking libdbi-perl (from .../libdbi-perl_1.53-1etch1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libmysqlclient15off.
Unpacking libmysqlclient15off (from .../libmysqlclient15off_5.0.32-7etch8_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libdbd-mysql-perl.
Unpacking libdbd-mysql-perl (from .../libdbd-mysql-perl_3.0008-1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package mysql-client-5.0.
Unpacking mysql-client-5.0 (from .../mysql-client-5.0_5.0.32-7etch8_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package psmisc.
Unpacking psmisc (from .../psmisc_22.3-1_i386.deb) ...
Setting up mysql-common (5.0.32-7etch8) ...
Selecting previously deselected package mysql-server-5.0.
(Reading database ... 9393 files and directories currently installed.)
Unpacking mysql-server-5.0 (from .../mysql-server-5.0_5.0.32-7etch8_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libmagic1.
Unpacking libmagic1 (from .../libmagic1_4.17-5etch3_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package file.
Unpacking file (from .../file_4.17-5etch3_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libpcre3.
Unpacking libpcre3 (from .../libpcre3_6.7+7.4-4_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package mime-support.
Unpacking mime-support (from .../mime-support_3.39-1_all.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package python2.4-minimal.
Unpacking python2.4-minimal (from .../python2.4-minimal_2.4.4-3+etch2_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package python2.4.
Unpacking python2.4 (from .../python2.4_2.4.4-3+etch2_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package python-minimal.
Unpacking python-minimal (from .../python-minimal_2.4.4-2_all.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package python.
Unpacking python (from .../python_2.4.4-2_all.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package python-support.
Unpacking python-support (from .../python-support_0.5.6_all.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package binutils.
Unpacking binutils (from .../binutils_2.17-3_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libltdl3.
Unpacking libltdl3 (from .../libltdl3_1.5.22-4_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package courier-authlib.
Unpacking courier-authlib (from .../courier-authlib_0.58-4_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package courier-authdaemon.
Unpacking courier-authdaemon (from .../courier-authdaemon_0.58-4_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package courier-authlib-mysql.
Unpacking courier-authlib-mysql (from .../courier-authlib-mysql_0.58-4_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package courier-authlib-userdb.
Unpacking courier-authlib-userdb (from .../courier-authlib-userdb_0.58-4_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libfam0.
Unpacking libfam0 (from .../libfam0_2.7.0-12_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package courier-base.
Unpacking courier-base (from .../courier-base_0.53.3-5_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package openssl.
Unpacking openssl (from .../openssl_0.9.8c-4etch3_i386.deb) ...
Creating directory /etc/ssl
Selecting previously deselected package ssl-cert.
Unpacking ssl-cert (from .../ssl-cert_1.0.14_all.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package postfix.
Unpacking postfix (from .../postfix_2.3.8-2+etch1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package courier-maildrop.
Unpacking courier-maildrop (from .../courier-maildrop_0.53.3-5_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package courier-pop.
Unpacking courier-pop (from .../courier-pop_0.53.3-5_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package courier-ssl.
Unpacking courier-ssl (from .../courier-ssl_0.53.3-5_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package courier-pop-ssl.
Unpacking courier-pop-ssl (from .../courier-pop-ssl_0.53.3-5_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package getmail4.
Unpacking getmail4 (from .../getmail4_4.6.5-1_all.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libpq4.
Unpacking libpq4 (from .../libpq4_8.1.15-0etch1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libsasl2-modules.
Unpacking libsasl2-modules (from .../libsasl2-modules_2.1.22.dfsg1-8_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libsasl2-modules-sql.
Unpacking libsasl2-modules-sql (from .../libsasl2-modules-sql_2.1.22.dfsg1-8_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package mysql-client.
Unpacking mysql-client (from .../mysql-client_5.0.32-7etch8_all.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package mysql-server.
Unpacking mysql-server (from .../mysql-server_5.0.32-7etch8_all.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package ntp.
Unpacking ntp (from .../ntp_1%3a4.2.2.p4+dfsg-2_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package ntpdate.
Unpacking ntpdate (from .../ntpdate_1%3a4.2.2.p4+dfsg-2_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package rkhunter.
Unpacking rkhunter (from .../rkhunter_1.2.9-2_all.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package sasl2-bin.
Unpacking sasl2-bin (from .../sasl2-bin_2.1.22.dfsg1-8_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package courier-imap.
Unpacking courier-imap (from .../courier-imap_4.1.1.20060828-5_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package courier-imap-ssl.
Unpacking courier-imap-ssl (from .../courier-imap-ssl_4.1.1.20060828-5_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libpam-mysql.
Unpacking libpam-mysql (from .../libpam-mysql_0.6.2-1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package postfix-doc.
Unpacking postfix-doc (from .../postfix-doc_2.3.8-2+etch1_all.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package postfix-mysql.
Unpacking postfix-mysql (from .../postfix-mysql_2.3.8-2+etch1_i386.deb) ...
Setting up libsqlite0 (2.8.17-2) ...
    
Setting up libmysqlclient15off (5.0.32-7etch8) ...
    
Setting up psmisc (22.3-1) ...
    
Setting up libmagic1 (4.17-5etch3) ...
    
Setting up file (4.17-5etch3) ...
Setting up libpcre3 (6.7+7.4-4) ...
    
Setting up mime-support (3.39-1) ...
    
Setting up python2.4-minimal (2.4.4-3+etch2) ...
Linking and byte-compiling packages for runtime python2.4...
    
Setting up python2.4 (2.4.4-3+etch2) ...
    
Setting up python-minimal (2.4.4-2) ...
Setting up python (2.4.4-2) ...
    
Setting up python-support (0.5.6) ...
```


----------



## wiseguy (2. Jan. 2009)

Teil 2

```
Setting up binutils (2.17-3) ...
    
Setting up libltdl3 (1.5.22-4) ...
    
Setting up courier-authlib (0.58-4) ...
Setting up courier-authdaemon (0.58-4) ...
Starting Courier authentication services: authdaemond.
    
Setting up courier-authlib-mysql (0.58-4) ...
    
Setting up courier-authlib-userdb (0.58-4) ...
Setting up libfam0 (2.7.0-12) ...
    
Setting up openssl (0.9.8c-4etch3) ...
    
Setting up ssl-cert (1.0.14) ...
    
Setting up postfix (2.3.8-2+etch1) ...
Adding group `postfix' (GID 105) ...
Done.
Adding system user `postfix' (UID 102) ...
Adding new user `postfix' (UID 102) with group `postfix' ...
Not creating home directory `/var/spool/postfix'.
Creating /etc/postfix/dynamicmaps.cf
Adding tcp map entry to /etc/postfix/dynamicmaps.cf
Adding group `postdrop' (GID 106) ...
Done.
setting myhostname: ebs.de
setting alias maps
setting alias database
changing /etc/mailname
setting myorigin
setting destinations: ebs.de, localhost.de, , localhost
setting relayhost:
setting mynetworks: 127.0.0.0/8
setting mailbox_size_limit: 0
setting recipient_delimiter: +
setting inet_interfaces: all
/etc/aliases does not exist, creating it.
WARNING: /etc/aliases exists, but does not have a root alias.
    
Postfix is now set up with a default configuration.  If you need to make
changes, edit
/etc/postfix/main.cf (and others) as needed.  To view Postfix configuration
values, see postconf(1).
    
After modifying main.cf, be sure to run '/etc/init.d/postfix reload'.
    
Running newaliases
Stopping Postfix Mail Transport Agent: postfix.
Starting Postfix Mail Transport Agent: postfix.
    
Setting up getmail4 (4.6.5-1) ...
    
Setting up libpq4 (8.1.15-0etch1) ...
    
Setting up libsasl2-modules (2.1.22.dfsg1-8) ...
Setting up libsasl2-modules-sql (2.1.22.dfsg1-8) ...
Setting up ntpdate (4.2.2.p4+dfsg-2) ...
    
Setting up sasl2-bin (2.1.22.dfsg1-8) ...
warning: --update given but /var/run/saslauthd does not exist
* To enable saslauthd, edit /etc/default/saslauthd and set START=yes
    
Setting up libpam-mysql (0.6.2-1) ...
Setting up postfix-doc (2.3.8-2+etch1) ...
    
Setting up postfix-mysql (2.3.8-2+etch1) ...
Adding mysql map entry to /etc/postfix/dynamicmaps.cf
    
Setting up perl-modules (5.8.8-7etch4) ...
Setting up perl (5.8.8-7etch4) ...
    
Setting up libnet-daemon-perl (0.38-1.1) ...
Setting up libplrpc-perl (0.2017-1.1) ...
Setting up libdbi-perl (1.53-1etch1) ...
Setting up libdbd-mysql-perl (3.0008-1) ...
Setting up mysql-client-5.0 (5.0.32-7etch8) ...
Setting up mysql-server-5.0 (5.0.32-7etch8) ...
Stopping MySQL database server: mysqld.
Starting MySQL database server: mysqld . ..
Checking for corrupt, not cleanly closed and upgrade needing tables..
    
Setting up courier-base (0.53.3-5) ...
    
Setting up courier-maildrop (0.53.3-5) ...
    
Setting up courier-pop (0.53.3-5) ...
Starting Courier POP3 server: pop3d.
    
Setting up courier-ssl (0.53.3-5) ...
    
Setting up courier-pop-ssl (0.53.3-5) ...
Generating a 1024 bit RSA private key
.................................++++++
..................++++++
writing new private key to '/usr/lib/courier/pop3d.pem'
-----
1024 semi-random bytes loaded
Generating DH parameters, 512 bit long safe prime, generator 2
This is going to take a long time
...............................+................................................+...............+.............................................+.+.......................................+............+.........+..........+.........................................+........+....................................+........++*++*++*++*++*++*
subject= /C=US/ST=NY/L=New York/O=Courier Mail Server/OU=Automatically-generated POP3 SSL key/CN=localhost/emailAddress=postmaster@example.com
notBefore=Jan  2 21:20:05 2009 GMT
notAfter=Jan  2 21:20:05 2010 GMT
SHA1 Fingerprint=61:96:CA:38:D6:44:94:AB:59:B1:EF:1E:6F:56:BA:D7:21:57:3B:2A
Starting Courier POP3-SSL server: pop3d-ssl.
    
Setting up mysql-client (5.0.32-7etch8) ...
Setting up mysql-server (5.0.32-7etch8) ...
Setting up ntp (4.2.2.p4+dfsg-2) ...
Starting NTP server: ntpd.
    
Setting up rkhunter (1.2.9-2) ...
    
Setting up courier-imap (4.1.1.20060828-5) ...
Starting Courier IMAP server: imapd.
    
Setting up courier-imap-ssl (4.1.1.20060828-5) ...
Generating a 1024 bit RSA private key
..........................++++++
..........++++++
writing new private key to '/usr/lib/courier/imapd.pem'
-----
1024 semi-random bytes loaded
Generating DH parameters, 512 bit long safe prime, generator 2
This is going to take a long time
...............+.....+...................................................................+.........+.......+........................................................................+...........................+...............................................................+.....+............+.....................+................................................................................................................+..................................................+........+.................+....+....+.......+...+.............................+..................+..........................+...+........+..................+...........................................+......+.......................................+......................................................+...........+...+......+........+...+...+......+....+.+......................................................................+...+......................+.........+..+.............+....................+..................................+........................................................+....+......+...+........+....................................+.......................+....+.................................+............................................+................+...............................................................................+............................+.......+....................+...................+.............+....+.................+........+.....+.........++*++*++*++*++*++*
subject= /C=US/ST=NY/L=New York/O=Courier Mail Server/OU=Automatically-generated IMAP SSL key/CN=localhost/emailAddress=postmaster@example.com
notBefore=Jan  2 21:20:09 2009 GMT
notAfter=Jan  2 21:20:09 2010 GMT
SHA1 Fingerprint=E2:D6:BE:BF:53:81:99:1D:D6:B9:34:E5:E0:52:3C:6A:7F:5A:EA:92
Starting Courier IMAP-SSL server: imapd-ssl.
```


----------



## wiseguy (2. Jan. 2009)

*/etc/mysql/my.cnf* ändern


```
ebs:~# [B]/etc/init.d/mysql restart[/B]
Stopping MySQL database server: mysqld.
Starting MySQL database server: mysqld.
Checking for corrupt, not cleanly closed and upgrade needing tables..
```



```
[B]ebs:~# mysqladmin -u root password PassWD[/B]
```



```
ebs:~# [B]mysqladmin -h localhost -u root password PassWD[/B]
mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
ebs:~# [B]mysqladmin -h ebs.de -u root password PassWD[/B]
```


----------



## wiseguy (2. Jan. 2009)

Teil 1



```
ebs:~# [B]apt-get install amavisd-new spamassassin clamav clamav-daemon zoo unzip bzip2 arj nomarch lzop cabextract apt-listchanges libnet-ldap-perl libauthen-sasl-perl clamav-docs daemon libio-string-perl libio-socket-ssl-perl libnet-ident-perl zip libnet-dns-perl[/B]
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree... Done
The following extra packages will be installed:
  clamav-base clamav-freshclam libarchive-tar-perl libarchive-zip-perl
  libberkeleydb-perl libclamav5 libcompress-zlib-perl libconvert-asn1-perl
  libconvert-binhex-perl libconvert-tnef-perl libconvert-uulib-perl
  libdigest-hmac-perl libdigest-sha1-perl libgmp3c2 libhtml-parser-perl
  libhtml-tagset-perl libhtml-tree-perl libio-multiplex-perl
  libio-stringy-perl libio-zlib-perl libmailtools-perl libmime-perl
  libnet-cidr-perl libnet-ip-perl libnet-server-perl libnet-ssleay-perl
  libsocket6-perl libsys-hostname-long-perl libtimedate-perl
  libunix-syslog-perl liburi-perl libwww-perl python-apt python-central
  sharutils ucf
Suggested packages:
  lha unrar x-terminal-emulator www-browser libgssapi-perl libxml-parser-perl
  libxml-sax-perl mailx razor dcc-client pyzor libmail-dkim-perl
Recommended packages:
  libhtml-format-perl spamc libmail-spf-query-perl re2c libsys-syslog-perl gcc
  libc6-dev make debconf-utils
The following NEW packages will be installed:
  amavisd-new apt-listchanges arj bzip2 cabextract clamav clamav-base
  clamav-daemon clamav-docs clamav-freshclam daemon libarchive-tar-perl
  libarchive-zip-perl libauthen-sasl-perl libberkeleydb-perl libclamav5
  libcompress-zlib-perl libconvert-asn1-perl libconvert-binhex-perl
  libconvert-tnef-perl libconvert-uulib-perl libdigest-hmac-perl
  libdigest-sha1-perl libgmp3c2 libhtml-parser-perl libhtml-tagset-perl
  libhtml-tree-perl libio-multiplex-perl libio-socket-ssl-perl
  libio-string-perl libio-stringy-perl libio-zlib-perl libmailtools-perl
  libmime-perl libnet-cidr-perl libnet-dns-perl libnet-ident-perl
  libnet-ip-perl libnet-ldap-perl libnet-server-perl libnet-ssleay-perl
  libsocket6-perl libsys-hostname-long-perl libtimedate-perl
  libunix-syslog-perl liburi-perl libwww-perl lzop nomarch python-apt
  python-central sharutils spamassassin ucf unzip zip zoo
0 upgraded, 57 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
Need to get 28.3MB of archives.
After unpacking 43.2MB of additional disk space will be used.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? [B]y[/B]
Get:1 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main python-central 0.5.12 [31.9kB]
Get:2 http://volatile.debian.org etch/volatile/main libclamav5 0.94.dfsg.2-1~volatile1 [516kB]
Get:3 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main sharutils 1:4.2.1-15 [111kB]
Get:4 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main python-apt 0.6.19 [144kB]
Get:5 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main ucf 2.0020 [57.7kB]
Get:6 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main apt-listchanges 2.72.5etch2 [65.3kB]
Get:7 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main arj 3.10.22-2 [220kB]
Get:8 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main bzip2 1.0.3-6 [269kB]
Get:9 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main cabextract 1.2-2 [53.4kB]
Get:10 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libgmp3c2 2:4.2.1+dfsg-4 [430kB]
Get:11 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main daemon 0.6.3-1 [99.7kB]
Get:12 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libcompress-zlib-perl 1.42-2 [56.2kB]
Get:13 http://volatile.debian.org etch/volatile/main clamav-base 0.94.dfsg.2-1~volatile1 [19.5MB]
Get:14 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libio-zlib-perl 1.04-1 [13.3kB]
Get:15 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libarchive-tar-perl 1.30-2 [52.4kB]
Get:16 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libarchive-zip-perl 1.16-1 [87.1kB]
Get:17 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libauthen-sasl-perl 2.10-1 [39.3kB]
Get:18 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libberkeleydb-perl 0.31-1 [135kB]
Get:19 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libconvert-asn1-perl 0.20-1 [40.9kB]
Get:20 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libconvert-binhex-perl 1.119-2 [30.8kB]
Get:21 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libio-stringy-perl 2.110-2 [88.8kB]
Get:22 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libtimedate-perl 1.1600-5 [32.7kB]
Get:23 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libmailtools-perl 1.74-1 [85.5kB]
Get:24 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libmime-perl 5.420-0.1 [269kB]
Get:25 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libconvert-tnef-perl 0.17-5 [21.6kB]
Get:26 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libconvert-uulib-perl 1.06-1 [108kB]
Get:27 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libdigest-sha1-perl 2.11-1 [24.3kB]
Get:28 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libdigest-hmac-perl 1.01-5 [10.0kB]
Get:29 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libhtml-tagset-perl 3.10-2 [13.7kB]
Get:30 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main liburi-perl 1.35-2 [87.8kB]
Get:31 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libhtml-parser-perl 3.55-1 [108kB]
Get:32 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libhtml-tree-perl 3.19.01-2 [208kB]
Get:33 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libio-multiplex-perl 1.08-3 [22.3kB]
Get:34 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libnet-ssleay-perl 1.30-1 [192kB]
Get:35 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libio-socket-ssl-perl 1.01-1 [42.8kB]
Get:36 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libio-string-perl 1.08-2 [12.0kB]
Get:37 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libnet-cidr-perl 0.11-1 [14.7kB]
Get:38 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libnet-ip-perl 1.25-2 [30.2kB]
Get:39 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libnet-dns-perl 0.59-1etch1 [252kB]
Get:40 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libnet-ident-perl 1.20-2.1 [24.9kB]
Get:41 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libwww-perl 5.805-1 [361kB]
Get:42 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libnet-ldap-perl 1:0.33-2 [319kB]
Get:43 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libnet-server-perl 0.94-1 [131kB]
Get:44 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libsocket6-perl 0.19-1 [26.1kB]
Get:45 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libsys-hostname-long-perl 1.4-1 [11.0kB]
Get:46 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libunix-syslog-perl 0.100-5 [25.9kB]
Get:47 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main lzop 1.01-4 [39.6kB]
Get:48 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main nomarch 1.3-3 [15.9kB]
Get:49 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main unzip 5.52-9etch1 [152kB]
Get:50 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main zip 2.32-1 [107kB]
Get:51 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main zoo 2.10-18 [63.0kB]
Get:52 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main amavisd-new 1:2.4.2-6.1 [598kB]
Get:53 http://volatile.debian.org etch/volatile/main clamav-freshclam 0.94.dfsg.2-1~volatile1 [249kB]
Get:54 http://volatile.debian.org etch/volatile/main clamav 0.94.dfsg.2-1~volatile1 [229kB]
Get:55 http://volatile.debian.org etch/volatile/main clamav-daemon 0.94.dfsg.2-1~volatile1 [229kB]
Get:56 http://volatile.debian.org etch/volatile/main clamav-docs 0.94.dfsg.2-1~volatile1 [1074kB]
Get:57 http://volatile.debian.org etch/volatile/main spamassassin 3.2.3-0.volatile1 [1068kB]
```


----------



## wiseguy (2. Jan. 2009)

Teil 2


```
Fetched 28.3MB in 18s (1564kB/s)
Extracting templates from packages: 100%
Preconfiguring packages ...
Selecting previously deselected package python-central.
(Reading database ... 13285 files and directories currently installed.)
Unpacking python-central (from .../python-central_0.5.12_all.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package sharutils.
Unpacking sharutils (from .../sharutils_1%3a4.2.1-15_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package python-apt.
Unpacking python-apt (from .../python-apt_0.6.19_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package ucf.
Unpacking ucf (from .../archives/ucf_2.0020_all.deb) ...
Moving old data out of the way
Selecting previously deselected package apt-listchanges.
Unpacking apt-listchanges (from .../apt-listchanges_2.72.5etch2_all.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package arj.
Unpacking arj (from .../arj_3.10.22-2_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package bzip2.
Unpacking bzip2 (from .../bzip2_1.0.3-6_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package cabextract.
Unpacking cabextract (from .../cabextract_1.2-2_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libgmp3c2.
Unpacking libgmp3c2 (from .../libgmp3c2_2%3a4.2.1+dfsg-4_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libclamav5.
Unpacking libclamav5 (from .../libclamav5_0.94.dfsg.2-1~volatile1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package clamav-base.
Unpacking clamav-base (from .../clamav-base_0.94.dfsg.2-1~volatile1_all.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package clamav-freshclam.
Unpacking clamav-freshclam (from .../clamav-freshclam_0.94.dfsg.2-1~volatile1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package clamav.
Unpacking clamav (from .../clamav_0.94.dfsg.2-1~volatile1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package clamav-daemon.
Unpacking clamav-daemon (from .../clamav-daemon_0.94.dfsg.2-1~volatile1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package clamav-docs.
Unpacking clamav-docs (from .../clamav-docs_0.94.dfsg.2-1~volatile1_all.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package daemon.
Unpacking daemon (from .../daemon_0.6.3-1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libcompress-zlib-perl.
Unpacking libcompress-zlib-perl (from .../libcompress-zlib-perl_1.42-2_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libio-zlib-perl.
Unpacking libio-zlib-perl (from .../libio-zlib-perl_1.04-1_all.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libarchive-tar-perl.
Unpacking libarchive-tar-perl (from .../libarchive-tar-perl_1.30-2_all.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libarchive-zip-perl.
Unpacking libarchive-zip-perl (from .../libarchive-zip-perl_1.16-1_all.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libauthen-sasl-perl.
 Unpacking libauthen-sasl-perl (from .../libauthen-sasl-perl_2.10-1_all.deb) ...
 Selecting previously deselected package libberkeleydb-perl.
 Unpacking libberkeleydb-perl (from .../libberkeleydb-perl_0.31-1_i386.deb) ...
 Selecting previously deselected package libconvert-asn1-perl.
 Unpacking libconvert-asn1-perl (from .../libconvert-asn1-perl_0.20-1_all.deb) ...
 Selecting previously deselected package libconvert-binhex-perl.
 Unpacking libconvert-binhex-perl (from .../libconvert-binhex-perl_1.119-2_all.deb) ...
 Selecting previously deselected package libio-stringy-perl.
 Unpacking libio-stringy-perl (from .../libio-stringy-perl_2.110-2_all.deb) ...
 Selecting previously deselected package libtimedate-perl.
 Unpacking libtimedate-perl (from .../libtimedate-perl_1.1600-5_all.deb) ...
 Selecting previously deselected package libmailtools-perl.
 Unpacking libmailtools-perl (from .../libmailtools-perl_1.74-1_all.deb) ...
 Selecting previously deselected package libmime-perl.
 Unpacking libmime-perl (from .../libmime-perl_5.420-0.1_all.deb) ...
 Selecting previously deselected package libconvert-tnef-perl.
 Unpacking libconvert-tnef-perl (from .../libconvert-tnef-perl_0.17-5_all.deb) ...
 Selecting previously deselected package libconvert-uulib-perl.
 Unpacking libconvert-uulib-perl (from .../libconvert-uulib-perl_1.06-1_i386.deb) ...
 Selecting previously deselected package libdigest-sha1-perl.
 Unpacking libdigest-sha1-perl (from .../libdigest-sha1-perl_2.11-1_i386.deb) ...
 Selecting previously deselected package libdigest-hmac-perl.
 Unpacking libdigest-hmac-perl (from .../libdigest-hmac-perl_1.01-5_all.deb) ...
 Selecting previously deselected package libhtml-tagset-perl.
 Unpacking libhtml-tagset-perl (from .../libhtml-tagset-perl_3.10-2_all.deb) ...
 Selecting previously deselected package liburi-perl.
 Unpacking liburi-perl (from .../liburi-perl_1.35-2_all.deb) ...
 Selecting previously deselected package libhtml-parser-perl.
 Unpacking libhtml-parser-perl (from .../libhtml-parser-perl_3.55-1_i386.deb) ...
 Selecting previously deselected package libhtml-tree-perl.
 Unpacking libhtml-tree-perl (from .../libhtml-tree-perl_3.19.01-2_all.deb) ...
 Selecting previously deselected package libio-multiplex-perl.
 Unpacking libio-multiplex-perl (from .../libio-multiplex-perl_1.08-3_all.deb) ...
 Selecting previously deselected package libnet-ssleay-perl.
 Unpacking libnet-ssleay-perl (from .../libnet-ssleay-perl_1.30-1_i386.deb) ...
 Selecting previously deselected package libio-socket-ssl-perl.
 Unpacking libio-socket-ssl-perl (from .../libio-socket-ssl-perl_1.01-1_all.deb) ...
 Selecting previously deselected package libio-string-perl.
 Unpacking libio-string-perl (from .../libio-string-perl_1.08-2_all.deb) ...
 Selecting previously deselected package libnet-cidr-perl.
 Unpacking libnet-cidr-perl (from .../libnet-cidr-perl_0.11-1_all.deb) ...
 Selecting previously deselected package libnet-ip-perl.
 Unpacking libnet-ip-perl (from .../libnet-ip-perl_1.25-2_all.deb) ...
 Selecting previously deselected package libnet-dns-perl.
 Unpacking libnet-dns-perl (from .../libnet-dns-perl_0.59-1etch1_i386.deb) ...
```


----------



## wiseguy (2. Jan. 2009)

Teil 3

```
Selecting previously deselected package libnet-ident-perl.
  Unpacking libnet-ident-perl (from .../libnet-ident-perl_1.20-2.1_all.deb) ...
  Selecting previously deselected package libwww-perl.
  Unpacking libwww-perl (from .../libwww-perl_5.805-1_all.deb) ...
  Selecting previously deselected package libnet-ldap-perl.
  Unpacking libnet-ldap-perl (from .../libnet-ldap-perl_1%3a0.33-2_all.deb) ...
  Selecting previously deselected package libnet-server-perl.
  Unpacking libnet-server-perl (from .../libnet-server-perl_0.94-1_all.deb) ...
  Selecting previously deselected package libsocket6-perl.
  Unpacking libsocket6-perl (from .../libsocket6-perl_0.19-1_i386.deb) ...
  Selecting previously deselected package libsys-hostname-long-perl.
  Unpacking libsys-hostname-long-perl (from .../libsys-hostname-long-perl_1.4-1_all.deb) ...
  Selecting previously deselected package libunix-syslog-perl.
  Unpacking libunix-syslog-perl (from .../libunix-syslog-perl_0.100-5_i386.deb) ...
  Selecting previously deselected package lzop.
  Unpacking lzop (from .../archives/lzop_1.01-4_i386.deb) ...
  Selecting previously deselected package nomarch.
  Unpacking nomarch (from .../nomarch_1.3-3_i386.deb) ...
  Selecting previously deselected package spamassassin.
  Unpacking spamassassin (from .../spamassassin_3.2.3-0.volatile1_all.deb) ...
  Selecting previously deselected package unzip.
  Unpacking unzip (from .../unzip_5.52-9etch1_i386.deb) ...
  Selecting previously deselected package zip.
  Unpacking zip (from .../archives/zip_2.32-1_i386.deb) ...
  Selecting previously deselected package zoo.
  Unpacking zoo (from .../archives/zoo_2.10-18_i386.deb) ...
  Selecting previously deselected package amavisd-new.
  Unpacking amavisd-new (from .../amavisd-new_1%3a2.4.2-6.1_all.deb) ...
  Setting up python-central (0.5.12) ...
  Setting up sharutils (4.2.1-15) ...
      
  Setting up python-apt (0.6.19) ...
      
  Setting up ucf (2.0020) ...
      
  Setting up apt-listchanges (2.72.5etch2) ...
      
  Setting up arj (3.10.22-2) ...
  Setting up bzip2 (1.0.3-6) ...
      
  Setting up cabextract (1.2-2) ...
  Setting up libgmp3c2 (4.2.1+dfsg-4) ...
      
  Setting up libclamav5 (0.94.dfsg.2-1~volatile1) ...
      
  Setting up clamav-base (0.94.dfsg.2-1~volatile1) ...
      
  Setting up clamav-freshclam (0.94.dfsg.2-1~volatile1) ...
  Starting ClamAV virus database updater: freshclam.
      
  Setting up clamav (0.94.dfsg.2-1~volatile1) ...
  Setting up clamav-daemon (0.94.dfsg.2-1~volatile1) ...
  Starting ClamAV daemon: clamd LibClamAV Warning: **************************************************
  LibClamAV Warning: ***  The virus database is older than 7 days!  ***
  LibClamAV Warning: ***   Please update it as soon as possible.    ***
  LibClamAV Warning: **************************************************
  .
      
  Setting up clamav-docs (0.94.dfsg.2-1~volatile1) ...
  Setting up daemon (0.6.3-1) ...
      
  Setting up libcompress-zlib-perl (1.42-2) ...
  Setting up libio-zlib-perl (1.04-1) ...
  Setting up libarchive-tar-perl (1.30-2) ...
  Setting up libarchive-zip-perl (1.16-1) ...
  Setting up libauthen-sasl-perl (2.10-1) ...
  Setting up libberkeleydb-perl (0.31-1) ...
  Setting up libconvert-asn1-perl (0.20-1) ...
  Setting up libconvert-binhex-perl (1.119-2) ...
  Setting up libio-stringy-perl (2.110-2) ...
      
  Setting up libtimedate-perl (1.1600-5) ...
  Setting up libmailtools-perl (1.74-1) ...
  Setting up libmime-perl (5.420-0.1) ...
  Setting up libconvert-tnef-perl (0.17-5) ...
  Setting up libconvert-uulib-perl (1.06-1) ...
  Setting up libdigest-sha1-perl (2.11-1) ...
  Setting up libdigest-hmac-perl (1.01-5) ...
  Setting up libhtml-tagset-perl (3.10-2) ...
  Setting up liburi-perl (1.35-2) ...
  Setting up libhtml-parser-perl (3.55-1) ...
  Setting up libhtml-tree-perl (3.19.01-2) ...
  Setting up libio-multiplex-perl (1.08-3) ...
  Setting up libnet-ssleay-perl (1.30-1) ...
  Setting up libio-socket-ssl-perl (1.01-1) ...
  Setting up libio-string-perl (1.08-2) ...
  Setting up libnet-cidr-perl (0.11-1) ...
  Setting up libnet-ip-perl (1.25-2) ...
  Setting up libnet-dns-perl (0.59-1etch1) ...
  Setting up libnet-ident-perl (1.20-2.1) ...
  Setting up libwww-perl (5.805-1) ...
  Setting up libnet-ldap-perl (0.33-2) ...
  Setting up libnet-server-perl (0.94-1) ...
  Setting up libsocket6-perl (0.19-1) ...
      
  Setting up libsys-hostname-long-perl (1.4-1) ...
  Setting up libunix-syslog-perl (0.100-5) ...
  Setting up lzop (1.01-4) ...
  Setting up nomarch (1.3-3) ...
      
  Setting up spamassassin (3.2.3-0.volatile1) ...
  SpamAssassin Mail Filter Daemon: disabled, see /etc/default/spamassassin
      
  Setting up unzip (5.52-9etch1) ...
  Setting up zip (2.32-1) ...
  Setting up zoo (2.10-18) ...
  Setting up amavisd-new (2.4.2-6.1) ...
  Creating/updating amavis user account...
  Starting amavisd: amavisd-new.
```


----------



## wiseguy (2. Jan. 2009)

```
ebs:~# [B]apt-get install apache2 apache2.2-common apache2-doc apache2-mpm-prefork apache2-utils libexpat1 ssl-cert libapache2-mod-php5 php5 php5-common php5-gd php5-mysql php5-imap phpmyadmin php5-cli php5-cgi libapache2-mod-fcgid[/B]
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree... Done
ssl-cert is already the newest version.
The following extra packages will be installed:
  defoma fontconfig-config libapr1 libaprutil1 libc-client2002edebian
  libfontconfig1 libfreetype6 libgd2-xpm libjpeg62 libpng12-0 libsqlite3-0
  libt1-5 libx11-6 libx11-data libxau6 libxdmcp6 libxml2 libxpm4 mlock
  ttf-dejavu x11-common
Suggested packages:
  defoma-doc psfontmgr x-ttcidfont-conf dfontmgr php-pear uw-mailutils
  libfreetype6-dev libgd-tools
Recommended packages:
  libft-perl xml-core php5-mcrypt php4-mcrypt
The following NEW packages will be installed:
  apache2 apache2-doc apache2-mpm-prefork apache2-utils apache2.2-common
  defoma fontconfig-config libapache2-mod-fcgid libapache2-mod-php5 libapr1
  libaprutil1 libc-client2002edebian libexpat1 libfontconfig1 libfreetype6
  libgd2-xpm libjpeg62 libpng12-0 libsqlite3-0 libt1-5 libx11-6 libx11-data
  libxau6 libxdmcp6 libxml2 libxpm4 mlock php5 php5-cgi php5-cli php5-common
  php5-gd php5-imap php5-mysql phpmyadmin ttf-dejavu x11-common
0 upgraded, 37 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
Need to get 25.4MB of archives.
After unpacking 69.4MB of additional disk space will be used.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? [B]y[/B]
Get:1 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main x11-common 1:7.1.0-19 [338kB]
Get:2 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libxau6 1:1.0.1-2 [6986B]
Get:3 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libxdmcp6 1:1.0.1-2 [10.7kB]
Get:4 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libx11-data 2:1.0.3-7 [157kB]
Get:5 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libx11-6 2:1.0.3-7 [567kB]
Get:6 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libapr1 1.2.7-8.2 [109kB]
Get:7 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libexpat1 1.95.8-3.4 [62.9kB]
Get:8 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libsqlite3-0 3.3.8-1.1 [194kB]
Get:9 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libaprutil1 1.2.7+dfsg-2 [68.5kB]
Get:10 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main apache2-utils 2.2.3-4+etch6 [344kB]
Get:11 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main apache2.2-common 2.2.3-4+etch6 [963kB]
Get:12 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main apache2-mpm-prefork 2.2.3-4+etch6 [421kB]
Get:13 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main apache2 2.2.3-4+etch6 [41.3kB]
Get:14 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main apache2-doc 2.2.3-4+etch6 [2247kB]
Get:15 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main defoma 0.11.10-0.1 [100kB]
Get:16 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main ttf-dejavu 2.15-1 [3488kB]
Get:17 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main fontconfig-config 2.4.2-1.2 [149kB]
Get:18 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libapache2-mod-fcgid 1:1.10-2 [36.1kB]
Get:19 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libxml2 2.6.27.dfsg-6 [756kB]
Get:20 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main php5-common 5.2.0-8+etch13 [214kB]
Get:21 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libapache2-mod-php5 5.2.0-8+etch13 [2413kB]
Get:22 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main mlock 7:2002edebian1-13.1 [26.1kB]
Get:23 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libc-client2002edebian 7:2002edebian1-13.1 [598kB]
Get:24 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libfreetype6 2.2.1-5+etch3 [343kB]
Get:25 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libfontconfig1 2.4.2-1.2 [208kB]
Get:26 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libjpeg62 6b-13 [87.2kB]
Get:27 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libpng12-0 1.2.15~beta5-1 [186kB]
Get:28 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libxpm4 1:3.5.5-2 [34.4kB]
Get:29 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libgd2-xpm 2.0.33-5.2etch1 [199kB]
Get:30 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libt1-5 5.1.0-2etch1 [146kB]
Get:31 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main php5-cgi 5.2.0-8+etch13 [4758kB]
Get:32 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main php5 5.2.0-8+etch13 [1048B]
Get:33 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main php5-cli 5.2.0-8+etch13 [2398kB]
Get:34 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main php5-gd 5.2.0-8+etch13 [33.5kB]
Get:35 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main php5-imap 5.2.0-8+etch13 [34.5kB]
Get:36 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main php5-mysql 5.2.0-8+etch13 [64.9kB]
Get:37 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main phpmyadmin 4:2.9.1.1-9 [3603kB]
Fetched 25.4MB in 17s (1438kB/s)
Extracting templates from packages: 100%
Preconfiguring packages ...
/dev/mem: No such file or directory
```
Continue installing libc-client without Maildir support? <-- Yes


----------



## wiseguy (2. Jan. 2009)

```
Selecting previously deselected package x11-common.
(Reading database ... 15253 files and directories currently installed.)
Unpacking x11-common (from .../x11-common_1%3a7.1.0-19_i386.deb) ...
/dev/mem: No such file or directory
/dev/mem: No such file or directory
Selecting previously deselected package libxau6.
Unpacking libxau6 (from .../libxau6_1%3a1.0.1-2_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libxdmcp6.
Unpacking libxdmcp6 (from .../libxdmcp6_1%3a1.0.1-2_i386.deb) ...
Setting up x11-common (7.1.0-19) ...
/dev/mem: No such file or directory
/dev/mem: No such file or directory
    
Selecting previously deselected package libx11-data.
(Reading database ... 15298 files and directories currently installed.)
Unpacking libx11-data (from .../libx11-data_2%3a1.0.3-7_all.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libx11-6.
Unpacking libx11-6 (from .../libx11-6_2%3a1.0.3-7_i386.deb) ...
/dev/mem: No such file or directory
Selecting previously deselected package libapr1.
Unpacking libapr1 (from .../libapr1_1.2.7-8.2_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libexpat1.
Unpacking libexpat1 (from .../libexpat1_1.95.8-3.4_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libsqlite3-0.
Unpacking libsqlite3-0 (from .../libsqlite3-0_3.3.8-1.1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libaprutil1.
Unpacking libaprutil1 (from .../libaprutil1_1.2.7+dfsg-2_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package apache2-utils.
Unpacking apache2-utils (from .../apache2-utils_2.2.3-4+etch6_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package apache2.2-common.
Unpacking apache2.2-common (from .../apache2.2-common_2.2.3-4+etch6_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package apache2-mpm-prefork.
Unpacking apache2-mpm-prefork (from .../apache2-mpm-prefork_2.2.3-4+etch6_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package apache2.
Unpacking apache2 (from .../apache2_2.2.3-4+etch6_all.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package apache2-doc.
Unpacking apache2-doc (from .../apache2-doc_2.2.3-4+etch6_all.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package defoma.
Unpacking defoma (from .../defoma_0.11.10-0.1_all.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package ttf-dejavu.
Unpacking ttf-dejavu (from .../ttf-dejavu_2.15-1_all.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package fontconfig-config.
Unpacking fontconfig-config (from .../fontconfig-config_2.4.2-1.2_all.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libapache2-mod-fcgid.
Unpacking libapache2-mod-fcgid (from .../libapache2-mod-fcgid_1%3a1.10-2_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libxml2.
Unpacking libxml2 (from .../libxml2_2.6.27.dfsg-6_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package php5-common.
Unpacking php5-common (from .../php5-common_5.2.0-8+etch13_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libapache2-mod-php5.
Unpacking libapache2-mod-php5 (from .../libapache2-mod-php5_5.2.0-8+etch13_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package mlock.
Unpacking mlock (from .../mlock_7%3a2002edebian1-13.1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libc-client2002edebian.
Unpacking libc-client2002edebian (from .../libc-client2002edebian_7%3a2002edebian1-13.1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libfreetype6.
Unpacking libfreetype6 (from .../libfreetype6_2.2.1-5+etch3_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libfontconfig1.
Unpacking libfontconfig1 (from .../libfontconfig1_2.4.2-1.2_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libjpeg62.
Unpacking libjpeg62 (from .../libjpeg62_6b-13_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libpng12-0.
Unpacking libpng12-0 (from .../libpng12-0_1.2.15~beta5-1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libxpm4.
Unpacking libxpm4 (from .../libxpm4_1%3a3.5.5-2_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libgd2-xpm.
Unpacking libgd2-xpm (from .../libgd2-xpm_2.0.33-5.2etch1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libt1-5.
Unpacking libt1-5 (from .../libt1-5_5.1.0-2etch1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package php5-cgi.
Unpacking php5-cgi (from .../php5-cgi_5.2.0-8+etch13_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package php5.
Unpacking php5 (from .../php5_5.2.0-8+etch13_all.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package php5-cli.
Unpacking php5-cli (from .../php5-cli_5.2.0-8+etch13_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package php5-gd.
Unpacking php5-gd (from .../php5-gd_5.2.0-8+etch13_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package php5-imap.
Unpacking php5-imap (from .../php5-imap_5.2.0-8+etch13_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package php5-mysql.
Unpacking php5-mysql (from .../php5-mysql_5.2.0-8+etch13_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package phpmyadmin.
Unpacking phpmyadmin (from .../phpmyadmin_4%3a2.9.1.1-9_all.deb) ...
Setting up libxau6 (1.0.1-2) ...
    
Setting up libxdmcp6 (1.0.1-2) ...
    
Setting up libx11-data (1.0.3-7) ...
Setting up libx11-6 (1.0.3-7) ...
/dev/mem: No such file or directory
    
Setting up libapr1 (1.2.7-8.2) ...
    
Setting up libexpat1 (1.95.8-3.4) ...
    
Setting up libsqlite3-0 (3.3.8-1.1) ...
    
Setting up libaprutil1 (1.2.7+dfsg-2) ...
    
Setting up apache2-utils (2.2.3-4+etch6) ...
Setting up apache2.2-common (2.2.3-4+etch6) ...
Setting Apache2 to Listen on port 80. If this is not desired, please edit /etc/apache2/ports.conf as desired. Note that the Port directive no longer works.
Module alias installed; run /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload to enable.
Module autoindex installed; run /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload to enable.
Module dir installed; run /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload to enable.
Module env installed; run /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload to enable.
Module mime installed; run /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload to enable.
Module negotiation installed; run /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload to enable.
Module setenvif installed; run /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload to enable.
Module status installed; run /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload to enable.
Module auth_basic installed; run /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload to enable.
Module authz_default installed; run /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload to enable.
Module authz_user installed; run /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload to enable.
Module authz_groupfile installed; run /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload to enable.
Module authn_file installed; run /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload to enable.
Module authz_host installed; run /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload to enable.
    
Setting up apache2-mpm-prefork (2.2.3-4+etch6) ...
Starting web server (apache2)....
    
Setting up apache2 (2.2.3-4+etch6) ...
Setting up apache2-doc (2.2.3-4+etch6) ...
Setting up defoma (0.11.10-0.1) ...
    
Setting up ttf-dejavu (2.15-1) ...
    
Setting up fontconfig-config (2.4.2-1.2) ...
    
Setting up libapache2-mod-fcgid (1.10-2) ...
Module fcgid installed; run /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload to enable.
    
Setting up libxml2 (2.6.27.dfsg-6) ...
    
Setting up php5-common (5.2.0-8+etch13) ...
Setting up libapache2-mod-php5 (5.2.0-8+etch13) ...
    
Creating config file /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini with new version
Forcing reload of web server (apache2)... waiting .
    
Setting up mlock (2002edebian1-13.1) ...
Setting up libc-client2002edebian (2002edebian1-13.1) ...
    
Setting up libfreetype6 (2.2.1-5+etch3) ...
    
Setting up libfontconfig1 (2.4.2-1.2) ...
    
Setting up libjpeg62 (6b-13) ...
    
Setting up libpng12-0 (1.2.15~beta5-1) ...
    
Setting up libxpm4 (3.5.5-2) ...
    
Setting up libgd2-xpm (2.0.33-5.2etch1) ...
Setting up libt1-5 (5.1.0-2etch1) ...
    
Setting up php5-cgi (5.2.0-8+etch13) ...
    
Creating config file /etc/php5/cgi/php.ini with new version
    
Setting up php5 (5.2.0-8+etch13) ...
Setting up php5-cli (5.2.0-8+etch13) ...
    
Creating config file /etc/php5/cli/php.ini with new version
    
Setting up php5-gd (5.2.0-8+etch13) ...
    
Setting up php5-imap (5.2.0-8+etch13) ...
    
Setting up php5-mysql (5.2.0-8+etch13) ...
    
Setting up phpmyadmin (2.9.1.1-9) ...
    
Creating config file /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf with new version
    
Creating config file /etc/phpmyadmin/config.footer.inc.php with new version
    
Creating config file /etc/phpmyadmin/config.header.inc.php with new version
    
Creating config file /etc/phpmyadmin/config.inc.php with new version
    
Creating config file /etc/phpmyadmin/htaccess with new version
```


----------



## wiseguy (2. Jan. 2009)

```
ebs:~# [B]a2enmod suexec[/B]
Module suexec installed; run /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload to enable.
ebs:~# [B]a2enmod rewrite[/B]
Module rewrite installed; run /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload to enable.
ebs:~# [B]a2enmod ssl[/B]
Module ssl installed; run /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload to enable.
ebs:~# [B]a2enmod actions[/B]
Module actions installed; run /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload to enable.
```



```
ebs:~# [B]apt-get install pure-ftpd-common pure-ftpd-mysql quota quotatool[/B]
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree... Done
Recommended packages:
  pure-ftpd
The following NEW packages will be installed:
  pure-ftpd-common pure-ftpd-mysql quota quotatool
0 upgraded, 4 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
Need to get 809kB of archives.
After unpacking 2146kB of additional disk space will be used.
Get:1 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main pure-ftpd-common 1.0.21-8 [163kB]
Get:2 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main pure-ftpd-mysql 1.0.21-8 [163kB]
Get:3 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main quota 3.14-7 [466kB]
Get:4 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main quotatool 1.4.9-2 [17.1kB]
Fetched 809kB in 15s (52.4kB/s)
Preconfiguring packages ...
Selecting previously deselected package pure-ftpd-common.
(Reading database ... 17836 files and directories currently installed.)
Unpacking pure-ftpd-common (from .../pure-ftpd-common_1.0.21-8_all.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package pure-ftpd-mysql.
Unpacking pure-ftpd-mysql (from .../pure-ftpd-mysql_1.0.21-8_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package quota.
Unpacking quota (from .../archives/quota_3.14-7_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package quotatool.
Unpacking quotatool (from .../quotatool_1.4.9-2_i386.deb) ...
Setting up pure-ftpd-common (1.0.21-8) ...
    
Setting up pure-ftpd-mysql (1.0.21-8) ...
    
Setting up quota (3.14-7) ...
    
Setting up quotatool (1.4.9-2) ...
```

*/etc/default/pure-ftpd-common* anpassen
*/etc/inetd.conf* anpassen


```
ebs:~# [B]/etc/init.d/openbsd-inetd restart[/B]
Restarting internet superserver: inetd* Not starting internet superserver: no services enabled.
```



```
ebs:~# [B]apt-get install mydns-mysql[/B]
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree... Done
The following NEW packages will be installed:
  mydns-mysql
0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
Need to get 249kB of archives.
After unpacking 692kB of additional disk space will be used.
Get:1 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main mydns-mysql 1:1.1.0-7etch1 [249kB]
Fetched 249kB in 15s (16.3kB/s)
Preconfiguring packages ...
```
What is the hostname of the machine on which the database will run? <-- *localhost*
What is the database name for the MyDNS database? <-- *mydns*
Would you like to set up the database and tables automatically? <-- *Yes*
What is the username of the MySQL administrator? <-- *root*
Enter the MySQL administrator password <-- *PassWD*
Confirm this password <-- *PassWD*
What is the MyDNS username? <-- *mydns*
What is the MyDNS user password? <-- *PassWD*

```
Selecting previously deselected package mydns-mysql.
(Reading database ... 17973 files and directories currently installed.)
Unpacking mydns-mysql (from .../mydns-mysql_1%3a1.1.0-7etch1_i386.deb) ...
Setting up mydns-mysql (1.1.0-7etch1) ...
/etc/mydns.conf created/modified. See mydns.conf(5) for details.
A backup of the old config file is at /etc/mydns.conf.dpkg-old. Values
were preserved, except for database (database,db-*)
and distribution-specific information (user, group, pidfile).
Creating database...
Adding user...
Creating tables...
Starting DNS server: mydns.
```



```
ebs:~# [B]apt-get install vlogger webalizer[/B]
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree... Done
The following extra packages will be installed:
  libgeoip1
Suggested packages:
  geoip-bin
The following NEW packages will be installed:
  libgeoip1 vlogger webalizer
0 upgraded, 3 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
Need to get 834kB of archives.
After unpacking 2298kB of additional disk space will be used.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? [B]y[/B]
Get:1 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libgeoip1 1.3.17-1.1 [476kB]
Get:2 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main webalizer 2.01.10-32 [346kB]
Get:3 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main vlogger 1.3-3 [12.4kB]
Fetched 834kB in 15s (54.5kB/s)
Preconfiguring packages ...
Selecting previously deselected package libgeoip1.
(Reading database ... 17999 files and directories currently installed.)
Unpacking libgeoip1 (from .../libgeoip1_1.3.17-1.1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package webalizer.
Unpacking webalizer (from .../webalizer_2.01.10-32_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package vlogger.
Unpacking vlogger (from .../archives/vlogger_1.3-3_all.deb) ...
Setting up libgeoip1 (1.3.17-1.1) ...
    
Setting up webalizer (2.01.10-32) ...
/var/www/webalizer created
    
Setting up vlogger (1.3-3) ...
```



```
ebs:~# [B]apt-get install subversion[/B]
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree... Done
The following extra packages will be installed:
  libneon26 libsvn1
Suggested packages:
  subversion-tools db4.4-util patch
The following NEW packages will be installed:
  libneon26 libsvn1 subversion
0 upgraded, 3 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
Need to get 1739kB of archives.
After unpacking 5014kB of additional disk space will be used.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? [B]y[/B]
Get:1 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libneon26 0.26.2-4 [119kB]
Get:2 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main libsvn1 1.4.2dfsg1-2 [593kB]
Get:3 http://ftp.debian.org etch/main subversion 1.4.2dfsg1-2 [1027kB]
Fetched 1739kB in 15s (112kB/s)
Selecting previously deselected package libneon26.
(Reading database ... 18077 files and directories currently installed.)
Unpacking libneon26 (from .../libneon26_0.26.2-4_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libsvn1.
Unpacking libsvn1 (from .../libsvn1_1.4.2dfsg1-2_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package subversion.
Unpacking subversion (from .../subversion_1.4.2dfsg1-2_i386.deb) ...
Setting up libneon26 (0.26.2-4) ...
    
Setting up libsvn1 (1.4.2dfsg1-2) ...
    
Setting up subversion (1.4.2dfsg1-2) ...
```


----------



## wiseguy (2. Jan. 2009)

und nun, nach einem 
	
	



```
ebs:/tmp# svn export svn://svn.ispconfig.org/ispconfig3/trunk/
```
 starte ich das ISPConfig3 Setup:

```
Exported revision [COLOR=Red]839[/COLOR].
ebs:/tmp# [B]cd trunk/install/[/B]
ebs:/tmp/trunk/install# [B]php -q install.php[/B]
```


```
Select language (en,de) [en]: [B]de[/B]

Installation mode (standard,expert) [standard]: [B]standard[/B]

Full qualified hostname (FQDN) of the server, eg server1.domain.tld  [ebs.de]: [B]ebs.de[/B]

MySQL server hostname [localhost]: [B]localhost[/B]

MySQL root username [root]: [B]root[/B]

MySQL root password []: [B]PassWD[/B]

MySQL database to create [dbispconfig]: [B]dbispconfig[/B]

MySQL charset [utf8]: [B]utf8[/B]

Generating a 2048 bit RSA private key
.................................+++
........................................+++
writing new private key to 'smtpd.key'
-----
You are about to be asked to enter information that will be incorporated
into your certificate request.
What you are about to enter is what is called a Distinguished Name or a DN.
There are quite a few fields but you can leave some blank
For some fields there will be a default value,
If you enter '.', the field will be left blank.
-----
Country Name (2 letter code) [AU]:[B]DE[/B]
State or Province Name (full name) [Some-State]:[B]BLANK[/B]
Locality Name (eg, city) []:[B]BLANK[/B]
Organization Name (eg, company) [Internet Widgits Pty Ltd]:[B]ebs - server[/B]
Organizational Unit Name (eg, section) []:[B]SMTP[/B]
Common Name (eg, YOUR name) []:[B]ebs.de[/B]
Email Address []:[B]admin@ebs.de[/B]
Configuring Jailkit
Configuring SASL
Configuring PAM
Configuring Courier
Configuring Spamassassin
Configuring Amavisd
Configuring Getmail
Configuring Pureftpd
Configuring MyDNS
Configuring Apache
Configuring Firewall
Installing ISPConfig
ISPConfig Port [8080]: [B]8080[/B]

Configuring DBServer
Installing Crontab
no crontab for root
no crontab for getmail
Restarting services ...
Installation completed.
```


----------



## wiseguy (3. Jan. 2009)

Jetzt starte ich den Browser mit Adresse http://ebs.de:8080 und logge mich als *admin* mit dem Passwort *admin* ein.

Als nächstes gehe ich auf die Registrierkarte *Tools* und auf den Menüpunkt *Password and Language* und ändere das *Passwort* und stelle die *Sprache* auf Deutsch um. Ich bestätige mit *Save*.

Nun gehe ich zur Registrierkarte *Clients* und drück den Button *Add new Client*.
Ich trage *EBS* in das Feld *Company name* ein.
In das Feld Feld *Contact name* trage ich *Benjamin* ein.
In das Feld *Username* trage ich *client1* ein.
In das Feld *Password* trage ich ein Passwort ein.
Außerdem wähle ich als *Sprache* wieder *Deutsch* aus.
Anschließend bestätige ich mit *Save*.

Jetzt gehe ich auf die Registrierkarte *Email* und drück auf den Button *Add new Domain*. Dort steht bei *Server* nur *ebs.de* zur Auswahl (so soll es ja auch sein). Bei *Client* wähle ich *client1* aus. Bei *Domain* trage ich *ebs.de* ein. Bei *Spamfilter* lasse ich das *- not enabled -* stehen. Das Häkchen bei *Active* bleibt *aktiviert*. Ich bestätige mit *Save*.

Ich wähle nun den Menüpunkt *Email Forward* aus und drück den Button *Add new Email forward*. Bei *Email* trage ich *info* ein. Ich lasse den *Domainteil* bei *ebs.de* (was anderes kann ich ja sowiso nicht auswählen). Bei *Destination Email* trage ich *meine Email Adresse von web.de* ein. Das Häkchen bei *Active* lasse ich *aktiv*. Ich bestätige mit *Save*.

Jetzt sollte ja eigentlich eine Weiterleitung möglich sein. Ich hab alles so konfiguriert, wie es sein müsste (Ich habe in dieser Beschreibung keinen Schritt ausgelassen, den ich bis jetzt gemacht habe)


----------



## wiseguy (3. Jan. 2009)

Ich hab mir jetzt von einem anderen web.de Account aus eine Mail auf *info@ebs.de* geschickt. Auf der Adresse, die als Zieladresse für die Weiterleitung eingetragen ist, kommt *nichts* an.

Anschließend bin ich im ISPConfig3 auf *Monitor* gegangen und anschließend auf den Menüpunkt *Show Mail-Log*:

```
Jan 2 23:56:00 ebs amavis[6087]: Local-out proto code loaded
Jan 2 23:56:00 ebs amavis[6087]: OS_Fingerprint code NOT loaded
Jan 2 23:56:00 ebs amavis[6087]: ANTI-VIRUS code loaded
Jan 2 23:56:00 ebs amavis[6087]: ANTI-SPAM code loaded
Jan 2 23:56:00 ebs amavis[6087]: ANTI-SPAM-SA code loaded
Jan 2 23:56:00 ebs amavis[6087]: Unpackers code loaded
Jan 2 23:56:00 ebs amavis[6087]: Found $file at /usr/bin/file
Jan 2 23:56:00 ebs amavis[6087]: No $dspam, not using it
Jan 2 23:56:00 ebs amavis[6087]: Internal decoder for .mail
Jan 2 23:56:00 ebs amavis[6087]: Internal decoder for .asc
Jan 2 23:56:00 ebs amavis[6087]: Internal decoder for .uue
Jan 2 23:56:00 ebs amavis[6087]: Internal decoder for .hqx
Jan 2 23:56:00 ebs amavis[6087]: Internal decoder for .ync
Jan 2 23:56:00 ebs amavis[6087]: No decoder for .F tried: unfreeze, freeze -d, melt, fcat
Jan 2 23:56:00 ebs amavis[6087]: Found decoder for .Z at /bin/uncompress
Jan 2 23:56:00 ebs amavis[6087]: Internal decoder for .gz
Jan 2 23:56:00 ebs amavis[6087]: Found decoder for .bz2 at /bin/bzip2 -d
Jan 2 23:56:00 ebs amavis[6087]: Found decoder for .lzo at /usr/bin/lzop -d
Jan 2 23:56:00 ebs amavis[6087]: No decoder for .rpm tried: rpm2cpio.pl, rpm2cpio
Jan 2 23:56:00 ebs amavis[6087]: No decoder for .cpio tried: pax
Jan 2 23:56:00 ebs amavis[6087]: Found decoder for .cpio at /bin/cpio
Jan 2 23:56:00 ebs amavis[6087]: No decoder for .tar tried: pax
Jan 2 23:56:00 ebs amavis[6087]: Found decoder for .tar at /bin/cpio
Jan 2 23:56:00 ebs amavis[6087]: Found decoder for .deb at /usr/bin/ar
Jan 2 23:56:00 ebs amavis[6087]: Internal decoder for .zip
Jan 2 23:56:00 ebs amavis[6087]: No decoder for .rar tried: rar, unrar
Jan 2 23:56:00 ebs amavis[6087]: Found decoder for .arj at /usr/bin/arj
Jan 2 23:56:00 ebs amavis[6087]: Found decoder for .arc at /usr/bin/nomarch
Jan 2 23:56:00 ebs amavis[6087]: Found decoder for .zoo at /usr/bin/zoo
Jan 2 23:56:00 ebs amavis[6087]: No decoder for .lha tried: lha
Jan 2 23:56:00 ebs amavis[6087]: No decoder for .doc tried: ripole
Jan 2 23:56:00 ebs amavis[6087]: Found decoder for .cab at /usr/bin/cabextract
Jan 2 23:56:00 ebs amavis[6087]: No decoder for .tnef
Jan 2 23:56:00 ebs amavis[6087]: Internal decoder for .tnef
Jan 2 23:56:00 ebs amavis[6087]: Found decoder for .exe at /usr/bin/arj
Jan 2 23:56:00 ebs amavis[6087]: Using internal av scanner code for (primary) ClamAV-clamd
Jan 2 23:56:00 ebs amavis[6087]: Using internal av scanner code for (primary) check-jpeg
Jan 2 23:56:00 ebs amavis[6087]: Found secondary av scanner ClamAV-clamscan at /usr/bin/clamscan
Jan 2 23:56:00 ebs amavis[6087]: Creating db in /var/lib/amavis/db/; BerkeleyDB 0.31, libdb 4.4
Jan 2 23:56:02 ebs spamd[6192]: config: created user preferences file: /root/.spamassassin/user_prefs
Jan 2 23:56:03 ebs spamd[6192]: logger: removing stderr method
Jan 2 23:56:07 ebs authdaemond: modules="authmysql", daemons=5
Jan 2 23:56:07 ebs authdaemond: Installing libauthmysql
Jan 2 23:56:07 ebs authdaemond: Installation complete: authmysql
Jan 2 23:56:07 ebs postfix/master[6623]: daemon started -- version 2.3.8, configuration /etc/postfix
Jan 2 23:56:12 ebs spamd[6200]: rules: meta test FM_DDDD_TIMES_2 has dependency 'FH_HOST_EQ_D_D_D_D' with a zero score
Jan 2 23:56:12 ebs spamd[6200]: rules: meta test FM_SEX_HOSTDDDD has dependency 'FH_HOST_EQ_D_D_D_D' with a zero score
Jan 2 23:56:12 ebs spamd[6200]: rules: meta test HS_PHARMA_1 has dependency 'HS_SUBJ_ONLINE_PHARMACEUTICAL' with a zero score
Jan 2 23:56:12 ebs spamd[6200]: spamd: server started on port 783/tcp (running version 3.2.3)
Jan 2 23:56:12 ebs spamd[6200]: spamd: server pid: 6200
Jan 2 23:56:12 ebs spamd[6200]: spamd: server successfully spawned child process, pid 6762
Jan 2 23:56:12 ebs spamd[6200]: spamd: server successfully spawned child process, pid 6763
Jan 2 23:56:12 ebs spamd[6200]: prefork: child states: II
Jan 3 00:00:02 ebs imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:12.34.56.78]
Jan 3 00:00:02 ebs imapd: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:12.34.56.78], time=0
Jan 3 00:00:02 ebs courierpop3login: Connection, ip=[::ffff:12.34.56.78]
Jan 3 00:00:02 ebs courierpop3login: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:12.34.56.78]
Jan 3 00:00:02 ebs postfix/smtpd[7021]: connect from ebs.de[12.34.56.78]
Jan 3 00:00:02 ebs postfix/smtpd[7021]: lost connection after CONNECT from ebs.de[12.34.56.78]
Jan 3 00:00:02 ebs postfix/smtpd[7021]: disconnect from ebs.de[12.34.56.78]
Jan 3 00:03:22 ebs postfix/anvil[7114]: statistics: max connection rate 1/60s for (smtp:12.34.56.78) at Jan 3 00:00:02
Jan 3 00:03:22 ebs postfix/anvil[7114]: statistics: max connection count 1 for (smtp:12.34.56.78) at Jan 3 00:00:02
Jan 3 00:03:22 ebs postfix/anvil[7114]: statistics: max cache size 1 at Jan 3 00:00:02
Jan 3 00:05:01 ebs postfix/smtpd[22563]: connect from ebs.de[12.34.56.78]
Jan 3 00:05:01 ebs postfix/smtpd[22563]: lost connection after CONNECT from ebs.de[12.34.56.78]
Jan 3 00:05:01 ebs postfix/smtpd[22563]: disconnect from ebs.de[12.34.56.78]
Jan 3 00:05:01 ebs courierpop3login: Connection, ip=[::ffff:12.34.56.78]
Jan 3 00:05:01 ebs courierpop3login: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:12.34.56.78]
Jan 3 00:05:01 ebs imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:12.34.56.78]
Jan 3 00:05:01 ebs imapd: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:12.34.56.78], time=0
Jan 3 00:08:21 ebs postfix/anvil[22565]: statistics: max connection rate 1/60s for (smtp:12.34.56.78) at Jan 3 00:05:01
Jan 3 00:08:21 ebs postfix/anvil[22565]: statistics: max connection count 1 for (smtp:12.34.56.78) at Jan 3 00:05:01
Jan 3 00:08:21 ebs postfix/anvil[22565]: statistics: max cache size 1 at Jan 3 00:05:01
Jan 3 00:10:02 ebs courierpop3login: Connection, ip=[::ffff:12.34.56.78]
Jan 3 00:10:02 ebs courierpop3login: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:12.34.56.78]
Jan 3 00:10:02 ebs imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:12.34.56.78]
Jan 3 00:10:02 ebs imapd: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:12.34.56.78], time=0
Jan 3 00:10:02 ebs postfix/smtpd[22821]: connect from ebs.de[12.34.56.78]
Jan 3 00:10:02 ebs postfix/smtpd[22821]: lost connection after CONNECT from ebs.de[12.34.56.78]
Jan 3 00:10:02 ebs postfix/smtpd[22821]: disconnect from ebs.de[12.34.56.78]
Jan 3 00:13:22 ebs postfix/anvil[22834]: statistics: max connection rate 1/60s for (smtp:12.34.56.78) at Jan 3 00:10:02
Jan 3 00:13:22 ebs postfix/anvil[22834]: statistics: max connection count 1 for (smtp:12.34.56.78) at Jan 3 00:10:02
Jan 3 00:13:22 ebs postfix/anvil[22834]: statistics: max cache size 1 at Jan 3 00:10:02
Jan 3 00:15:01 ebs postfix/smtpd[22916]: connect from ebs.de[12.34.56.78]
Jan 3 00:15:01 ebs postfix/smtpd[22916]: lost connection after CONNECT from ebs.de[12.34.56.78]
Jan 3 00:15:01 ebs postfix/smtpd[22916]: disconnect from ebs.de[12.34.56.78]
Jan 3 00:15:01 ebs courierpop3login: Connection, ip=[::ffff:12.34.56.78]
Jan 3 00:15:01 ebs courierpop3login: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:12.34.56.78]
Jan 3 00:15:01 ebs imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:12.34.56.78]
Jan 3 00:15:01 ebs imapd: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:12.34.56.78], time=0
Jan 3 00:18:21 ebs postfix/anvil[22918]: statistics: max connection rate 1/60s for (smtp:12.34.56.78) at Jan 3 00:15:01
Jan 3 00:18:21 ebs postfix/anvil[22918]: statistics: max connection count 1 for (smtp:12.34.56.78) at Jan 3 00:15:01
Jan 3 00:18:21 ebs postfix/anvil[22918]: statistics: max cache size 1 at Jan 3 00:15:01
Jan 3 00:20:01 ebs postfix/smtpd[23385]: connect from ebs.de[12.34.56.78]
Jan 3 00:20:01 ebs postfix/smtpd[23385]: lost connection after CONNECT from ebs.de[12.34.56.78]
Jan 3 00:20:01 ebs postfix/smtpd[23385]: disconnect from ebs.de[12.34.56.78]
Jan 3 00:20:01 ebs courierpop3login: Connection, ip=[::ffff:12.34.56.78]
Jan 3 00:20:01 ebs courierpop3login: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:12.34.56.78]
Jan 3 00:20:01 ebs imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:12.34.56.78]
Jan 3 00:20:01 ebs imapd: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:12.34.56.78], time=0
```


----------



## wiseguy (3. Jan. 2009)

Außerdem noch der Menüpunkt *Show Mail-Queue*:

```
monitor_settings_datafromdate_txt012009125312009Sat, 03 Jan 2009 00:25:02 +0100_02Europe/Berlin31312511202_03am31Europe/Berlin312501Europe/Berlinf2009Sat, 03 Jan 2009 00:25:02 +010001am31_31x31
Mail queue is empty
```
Und hier noch der Menüpunkt *Show Mail err-Log*:

```
Jan 3 00:22:17 ebs postfix/trivial-rewrite[23483]: fatal: proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Jan 3 00:22:19 ebs postfix/trivial-rewrite[23484]: fatal: proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Jan 3 00:23:20 ebs postfix/trivial-rewrite[23495]: fatal: proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Jan 3 00:24:21 ebs postfix/trivial-rewrite[23514]: fatal: proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Jan 3 00:25:22 ebs postfix/trivial-rewrite[23572]: fatal: proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Jan 3 00:26:23 ebs postfix/trivial-rewrite[23580]: fatal: proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Jan 3 00:27:24 ebs postfix/trivial-rewrite[23597]: fatal: proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Jan 3 00:28:25 ebs postfix/trivial-rewrite[23605]: fatal: proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Jan 3 00:29:26 ebs postfix/trivial-rewrite[23619]: fatal: proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
```
Das Problem ist also wieder da.

Was für Schritte kann ich tun, um dem Fehler näher zu kommen? Ich mach momentan NICHTS auf dem Server. Das heißt, es ist derzeit genau nachvollziehbar, was ich an dem System wie konfiguriert habe.

Evtl. sollte ich noch erwähnen, das ich den Domain Namen in diesen ganzen Beschreibungen geringfügig geändert habe (nicht das ich gleich ungebetene Gäste während des Testens bekomme) und auch die IP hab ich immer jeweils durch 12.34.56.78 ersetzt. Natürlich ist auch das MySQL Passwort ein anderes. Ansonsten ist aber alles unverfälscht ;-)


----------



## Till (3. Jan. 2009)

Warum nimmst Du nicht mal wie von mir vorgeschlagen die vmware virtuelle Maschine mit debian? Dann kannst Du sie mit deinem Setup vergleichen.


----------



## wiseguy (6. Jan. 2009)

Okay, hat ja lange gedauert, bis ich mal dazu gekommen bin: Ich glaube ich weiß wo das Problem liegt: Ein Loopback Device ist bei mir nämlich gar nicht verfügbar. Das muss ich bei meinem vserver wohl für 1 Euro pro Monat dazu bestellen (eigentlich ne unverschämtheit, wo da doch keine Ressource mehr anfallen dürfte).

Läßt sich das im ispconfig umgehen? Das also nicht auf localhost oder 127.0.0.1 zugegriffen wird sondern direkt auf den Servernamen oder die IP (Servername währe besser).


----------



## wiseguy (7. Jan. 2009)

Ich habe nun in meine /etc/hosts folgendes eingetragen:

```
xx.xx.xx.xx  ebs.de  ebs  localhost.localdomain  localhost
```
Damit ist localhost nun auch erreichbar. Den Fehler:

```
fatal: proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
```
 hab ich aber leider immernoch :-(

Ich habe die Rechte Einstellung über phpmyadmin von meinem Server mit denen vom VMWare Image überprüft. Das stimmt soweit überein (natürlich hab ich ja nen anderen hostnamen)

Eine Mailweiterleitung hatte leider nach wie vor nicht geklappt. Ist ja aber auch warscheinlich, solange dieser table lookup fehler noch auftaucht.

Die /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf sieht bei meinem Server allerdings so aus:

```
user = ispconfig
password = 0a1b2cde34f567a8b90cbd1efab23c45
dbname = dbispconfig
table = mail_domain
select_field = domain
where_field = domain
additional_conditions = and server_id = 1
hosts = [COLOR=Red]xx.xx.xx.xx[/COLOR]
```
Hier steht bei hosts also meine IP Adresse drinn, während im VMWare Image da die 127.0.0.1 steht - aber ist ja auch logisch, denn ich hab ja localhost auf meine IP mit gesetzt, da ich kein loopback Device habe.

Könnte das das Problem sein? Ich mein sonst muss ich mir das halt wohl oder übel noch mit dazu bestellen. Aber vielleicht ist das ja gar nicht das Problem und es hängt noch an was anderem. Was kann ich denn noch überprüfen?


----------



## wiseguy (7. Jan. 2009)

Ich hab jetzt mal versucht bei der Installation des Debians, genauer gesagt bei dem *Schritt 5 install mydns*, statt localhost direkt den hostnamen anzugeben. Jetzt kommen auch nicht mehr diese table lookup Fehler. Aber ich seh grad in der Logfile z.B. diesen Eintrag:

```
Jan  7 13:39:46 ebs postfix/smtp[13191]: AC8674ECC81: to=<info@ebs.de>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=0.2, delays=0.17/0.02/0.01/0, dsn=4.4.2, status=deferred (lost connection with 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1] while receiving the initial server greeting)
```
Wieso wird hier doch auf das Loopback Device zurückgegriffen? Das hab ich ja nun nirgendwo mehr angegeben. Ist das im ISPConfig fest verankert? Heißt das, dass ich ein Loopback Device zwingend brauche und ohne geht das ISPConfig3 nicht? Läßt sich das mit wenig Umstand ändern?


----------



## wiseguy (7. Jan. 2009)

Hab grad mal ein Mail von web.de geschickt. Hier der Logauszug im ISPConfig von dieser Aktion:

```
Jan  7 14:03:54 ebs postfix/smtpd[15007]: connect from fmmailgate05.web.de
[217.72.192.243]
Jan  7 14:03:54 ebs postfix/smtpd[15007]: 6E28E4ECC87: client=fmmailgate05
.web.de[217.72.192.243]
Jan  7 14:03:54 ebs postfix/cleanup[27074]: 6E28E4ECC87: message-id=<39826
1052@web.de>
Jan  7 14:03:54 ebs postfix/qmgr[9820]: 6E28E4ECC87: from=<benjamin.erler@
web.de>, size=1371, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Jan  7 14:03:54 ebs postfix/smtpd[15007]: disconnect from fmmailgate05.web
.de[217.72.192.243]
Jan  7 14:03:54 ebs amavis[9966]: (!) DENIED ACCESS from IP 12.34.56.78,
 policy bank ''
Jan  7 14:03:54 ebs postfix/smtp[27077]: 6E28E4ECC87: to=<info@ebs.d
e>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=0.14, delays=0.11/0.03/0/0, dsn=4.4.
2, status=deferred (lost connection with 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1] while receiving th
e initial server greeting)
```
Die IP 12.34.56.78 ist meine ip (geändert)


----------



## Till (8. Jan. 2009)

Das Problem ist Deine mysql Datenbank. Bevor Du das nicht reparierst wird auf dem Server keiner der Dienste korrekt funktionieren.


----------

